# Kindle Fire -- sign up to win! Winner announced--Congratulations! Thanks to all



## KBoards Admin

Update: the new Kindle readers and the Kindle Fire tablet have been announced! See details on these Amazon pages:

Kindle $79
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051QVESA/?tag=kbpst-20

Kindle Touch $99
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005890G8Y/?tag=kbpst-20

Kindle Touch 3G $149
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005890G8O/?tag=kbpst-20

Kindle Fire $199
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051VVOB2/?tag=kbpst-20

Get alerted by e-mail when Amazon's new tablet becomes available!

We don't have any more info about Amazon's new tablet than you do. But as we all know, rumors are rife that Amazon may soon make an announcement.

Want to be among the first to find out? Sign up at the link below and we'll alert you with new device announcements from Amazon.

http://www.kboards.com/tablet-alert.php

If history is an indicator, these could sell out shortly after they're announced. Signing up for the alert improves your chances of seeing it at its earliest availability.

And here's another reason to sign up: on the first day of availability, *we'll randomly choose one of you... and send you the new Amazon device courtesy of KindleBoards!*


----------



## KBoards Admin

You're fast - 37 people signed up already!


----------



## balaspa

It's this kind of thing that makes me so glad I signed up at Kindleboards and have started more actively participating.  Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## JimC1946

I'm signed up! I love my iPad, but I still read books with my Kindle. I'm looking forward to seeing what Amazon can do with a tablet.


----------



## Me and My Kindle

This is _such_ a great idea! I'm a little surprised by just _how_ excited I am about the possibility of an Amazon tablet device. I just love my Kindle so much, that maybe I'm thinking Amazon's about to release an even better, fancier, and even more amazing Kindle.

Anyways, I'm really glad that there's an alert list, so I don't miss the moment when it comes into the world...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks so much for doing this, Harvey.  When I saw the topic, I thought it was just going to be telling us about Kindle Nation Daily's give-away.  They are doing the same thing, you can enter to be alerted and also to win one when they are released.  Theirs is through Faceook and you can enter on Friday.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Ah, great minds think alike!

We are making plans for the tablet announcements, and are looking forward to KindleBoards being a "go-to" place for people to discuss and learn about the new tablet. By sending those alerts out, we hope to not only give our members a leg up on snatching one when they become available, but also to drive traffic to our forum for discussion about the new devices. 

And of course giving one away to a KindleBoards member will be a treat. 

We have over 100 sign-ups for the alerts so far. When the announcements begin, it looks like we'll have an busy and interesting time in our boards!


----------



## Sporadic

Very cool. I signed up.

Thanks for putting this on Harvey!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Cool idea!
I would like to see the amazon tablet, especially it's price range and design, as I kind of have my eye on one of the Asus tablets too...


----------



## corkyb

When is it rumored to be announced?


----------



## Toby

Thank you so much, Harvey!!! I am so excited already about Amazon coming out with a Tablet. Now, you are making me even more excited. I have told others about your site as soon as they get a Kindle, because you have the best site for a kindle as well as the other things.


----------



## KBoards Admin

corkyb said:


> When is it rumored to be announced?


The rumor-mill is unclear on the timing. Most are saying "by the end of year" for ordering availability, and "soon" in terms of announcement. But that is based on a lot of speculation. Amazon's previous device announcements have been in July and in November, but there's not enough history there to make a solid projection.


----------



## Kathy

When adding my email address I couldn't tell if it actually was submitted. Should there have been a message saying it was successful?  I don't want to miss out.


----------



## Linjeakel

I've signed up for the alert, but in the unlikely event I get picked for the freebie (I _never_ get picked!) would I still qualify, being in the UK?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harvey said:


> The rumor-mill is unclear on the timing. Most are saying "by the end of year" for ordering availability, and "soon" in terms of announcement. But that is based on a lot of speculation. Amazon's previous device announcements have been in July and in November, but there's not enough history there to make a solid projection.


Here's a thread that pretty much covers all the speculation: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,59839.0.html

I will also note that Samsung is set to release (like within the next couple of weeks) a Galaxy tab sized at 10.1 diagonal that's supposed to be quite good. . . .and somewhere there was an aside that Samsung might be working with Amazon on it's branded tablet(s).

I guess we'll see!


----------



## wrighton

I would love to be notified and entered in this drawing. I am still kindleless and hoping.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Kathy said:


> When adding my email address I couldn't tell if it actually was submitted. Should there have been a message saying it was successful?  I don't want to miss out.


Yes, below the e-mail address form you should have seen a confirmation message.

Try signing up again, and if your e-mail address has already been entered, you'll see a message indicating that.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Linjeakel said:


> I've signed up for the alert, but in the unlikely event I get picked for the freebie (I _never_ get picked!) would I still qualify, being in the UK?


Ah, good question. That will depend on where Amazon makes the device available; if it's not available for you we can offer an Amazon gift card in a comparable amount.


----------



## Kathy

Harvey said:


> Yes, below the e-mail address form you should have seen a confirmation message.
> 
> Try signing up again, and if your e-mail address has already been entered, you'll see a message indicating that.


Thanks, for some reason it wasn't signed up, but this time I got the confirmation message.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Signed up!

I am _very _curious to see what Amazon does with a tablet device. It seems that the iPad's chief competitor isn't any of Microsoft's or Samsung's tablet devices, but the Nook Color, which sort of functions as iPad Lite - I know people who've bought it chiefly for the email, Internet, and games, with the intention of maybe reading a book from time to time. So depending on price, and how many Android apps are available for it (assuming a Kindle tablet runs Android), it could become a major challenger to the iPad.

Unrelated by humorous note: I know a woman who has to use a Linux workstation at her job, and she went on and on about how much she hates Linux and would never, ever use it in her personal life. She was somewhat less than amused when I pointed out that her Nook Color was running a variant of Linux.


----------



## Cindy416

Count me in! If Amazon has a tablet for sale, I'll be anxious to see it. The Kindle is one of the best things I've ever had, and I think Amazon's version of a tablet might be equally as amazing! Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## Hoosiermama

Thanks! I'm really looking forward to this tablet being released. I've been debating getting a tablet, and this might just be the one for me!


----------



## Tabatha

Being a TECH junkie, I'm looking forward to see what it will provide, and winning one would be the Ultimate gift. Thanks for the contest Harvey!


----------



## Martel47

Geez, I wish people would stop replying and bumping this thread.  Let it get buried so fewer people enter and we have better individual chances of winning!


----------



## Rita

Thank you very much for the info Mr. Harvey! I don't own a tablet, but have looked at the multitude they have on the market. I had hoped that Amazon would come out with their own. I have a K2 and absolutely love it and can  imagine that the tablet Amazon designs can only be amazing and will make all the other tablets look less than impressive. Amazon seems like they really listen to their customers regarding their products so I'm very excited to see what they have come up with. Thanks again for including us KB members in a great contest!


----------



## jason10mm

Amazon will have to bring a lot to the table to get me pulled away from my ipad. Like include amazon prime perks like access to the VOD service, seamless integration with the cloud music (ANYTHING that replaces itunes is a WIN in my book), and something that works better with MS Office. The ipad is such a great piece of fun hardware but damned if it isn't crippled to the point of uselessness for work. No integrated SD card reader, usb/mini-hdmi ports, still needs itunes for substantial file management, etc. Not that I have any real faith that amazon will solve these issues. I had my hopes pinned on MS, but they seem clueless about portable devices. I can only hope Google can cut this apparent technological gordian knot.


----------



## QuantumIguana

I was at the Microsoft Store at the Mall of America, and I tried one of their tablets. The OS didn't really seem ideal for a tablet. As for the Amazon tablet, it would have to stand on its own merits. It seems like just another tablet with a Kindle app and the Amazon logo on it. I'd only get it if it was a good tablet at a good price.


----------



## Bogbuilder

Amazon Tablet, eh? I'm finding that a tough one to swallow...


----------



## Broadus

I've been seriously considering a tablet and am not overly excited about getting an iPad. The Asus Transformer is a possibility, but I'm intrigued by the prospect of an Amazon tablet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Bogbuilder said:


> Amazon Tablet, eh? I'm finding that a tough one to swallow...


Here's a thread filled with speculation: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,59839.0.html. It includes links to various articles/blog posts many from normally reliable sources. . . .

I think it's just a question of 'when?'. . . .and we even have an intrepid KB member whose started a thread to speculate on that: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,68652.0.html 

(And, remember, if you want in on Harvey's drawing, you have to sign up for the alert (http://www.kboards.com/tablet-alert.php )-- simply posting here doesn't do it.  )


----------



## Bogbuilder

TBH Ann, I was just expoiting the thread to make a very bad joke.

I'm happy enough with my Kindle, when it comes down to it.


----------



## Annalog

Martel47 said:


> Geez, I wish people would stop replying and bumping this thread. Let it get buried so fewer people enter and we have better individual chances of winning!


Not sure that would help as I saw the tablet alert link in the KB header and signed up. I did not know there was a chance of winning until after I saw this thread hours after I signed up.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Broadus said:


> I've been seriously considering a tablet and am not overly excited about getting an iPad. The Asus Transformer is a possibility, but I'm intrigued by the prospect of an Amazon tablet.


exactly my thoughts.


----------



## lynninva

I signed up, because I am quite intrigued to see what Amazon would do with a tablet.  I even thought of getting the Nook Color for DH & rooting it (don't know if that is still an option after the upgrade).  

I like my iPad, but I'm not a real fan of iTunes.  If Amazon takes pre-orders for a tablet, I would probably sign up right away to reserve a place in line.  

It is well-known fact in my family that I do not have good luck at winning contests.  I couldn't even get picked in the KB contests when we had a lot less members.


----------



## gina1230

I'm feeling lucky.


----------



## BlondeStylus

I'd love to win one and I'm going to think positive about the tablet and winning!


----------



## Linjeakel

Harvey said:


> Ah, good question. That will depend on where Amazon makes the device available; if it's not available for you we can offer an Amazon gift card in a comparable amount.


Thanks Harvey, that's great. *fingers crossed*


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ You are welcome. Good luck!

300 entries so far... looks like we will have a busy time here on the "tablet announcement day."

Note: you can enter up to two email addresses - so that you can be alerted, for example, through both your work and your personal e-mail when the time comes.

http://www.kboards.com/tablet-alert.php


----------



## ak rain

Seems kinda crazy that I have any curiosity about this. As I have so many gadgets.
Sylvia

But what is too many


----------



## caseyf6

Very cool!  I signed up. (It would be nice to win but I like the idea of hearing it here first.)


----------



## KBoards Admin

caseyf6 said:


> Very cool! I signed up. (It would be nice to win but I like the idea of hearing it here first.)


Thanks!

Here's a good round-up of the current speculation: http://www.techradar.com/news/mobile-computing/tablets/amazon-tablet-rumours-what-you-need-to-know-957839

Essentially: two tablet models (a 7-inch and 10-inch screen), touch-screen e-ink displays, running Android. 
And coming out sometime in 2011, at rumored prices of $349 and $449 respectively.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Harvey.  I'll try to keep my fingers crossed that I win.
deb


----------



## KBoards Admin

About 500 of you very smart people have signed up for our Amazon tablet alert. Thank you - and good luck with the drawing to win one!

http://www.kboards.com/tablet-alert.php


----------



## Thumper

Bogbuilder said:


> Amazon Tablet, eh? I'm finding that a tough one to swallow...


I LOL'd...


----------



## geoffthomas

I am in.
I love drawings.
And I look forward to the Amazon Tablet.

Just sayin......


----------



## KBoards Admin

More rumors/speculation in this investor research note from Detwiler:

The new color Kindle will be "capable of streaming video and to be sold with a promotional video service offering. The device is expected to incorporate a 10" color screen and have a more robust applications processor than that expected for the smaller color Kindles."

"AMZN is expected to include its movie service for free for an unspecified amount of time to buyers of the device. This is the same movie service AMZN already offers for free to its Prime customers. We expect pricing will be in the $399 range in order to create enough of a pricing differential between it and the iPad."

Read more

... and, if you haven't already, sign up below to be alerted about Amazon's new tablet, and be entered in our KB drawing to win one!

http://www.kboards.com/tablet-alert.php


----------



## Seamonkey

I thought I had signed up but then wasn't sure.. and just went over and entered my email addy and it told me I'd already entered it previously, so  I'm there and ready!


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Ok. I signed up.

Now, no one else sign up - I need better odds... I'm sick of the kids wanting my iPad so they can stream Netflix when we are out and about! LOL!!

I'm curious


----------



## KBoards Admin

Seamonkey said:


> I thought I had signed up but then wasn't sure.. and just went over and entered my email addy and it told me I'd already entered it previously, so I'm there and ready!


Yes, the sign-up page will check and let you know if you're already signed up for the alert.



TraceyC/FL said:


> Ok. I signed up.
> 
> Now, no one else sign up - I need better odds... I'm sick of the kids wanting my iPad so they can stream Netflix when we are out and about! LOL!!
> 
> I'm curious


I've noticed that quite a few people are entering both work and home e-mail addresses - which is fine with us - so the actual number of people entered may still be pretty small. Your odds may be better than you might think!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Too Kool !  Thanks


----------



## VegasWriter

Love trying out new tech toys ... just can't afford to buy every one that comes along. Free is good.


----------



## ak rain

VegasWriter said:


> Love trying out new tech toys ... just can't afford to buy every one that comes along. Free is good.


This sounds good problem I keep reading the comments and getting more interested. 
Sylvia


----------



## KBoards Admin

Are you signed up for our Kindle Tablet alert? http://www.kboards.com/tablet-alert.php

Here are a few more rumors, and some aggressive sales predictions (link below).

http://www.cultofmac.com/amazon-will-finally-go-to-war-with-the-ipad-in-august-kindle-tablet/101833


----------



## Someone Nameless

Awesome!  Thank you.


----------



## stevene9

The Wall St Journal just carried that Amazon will soon announce 2 new kindles and a Tablet (running on Android) to be sold this fall. No further details yet.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

"Amazon.com Inc. plans to introduce a tablet computer before October, said people familiar with the matter, in a move that will heighten the online retailer's rivalry with Apple Inc.

The Seattle-based company will also release two updated versions of its popular Kindle electronic reader in the third quarter of the year, the people said. One will be a touch-screen device. The other won't have a touch screen, but will be an improved and cheaper adaptation of the current Kindle, said people who have seen the device."

Read more: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303406104576444213058153874.html#ixzz1S142EeLT


"cheaper" makes me think that model won't have 3G. There are so many combinations and permutations, there is no way everyone will be happy. Just look at the fact that you can't get a white wi-fi only kindle - some people wanted that. 3G or not, touch screen or not, special offers or not, white vs. graphite - some of these options will no longer be available (understandably).


----------



## mooshie78

Color me surprised.

I really thought they'd just do the tablet and focus all their holiday marketing on it and leave any Kindle updates for next year.

I'll be curious to see what they come up with, though I doubt I'll buy.  The Kindle 3 covers my e-ink reader needs for the time being, and I'm fine with my iPad 2 for my tablet needs currently.

Things that could get me to buy a new gadget would be:

1.  Microsoft really nailing Windows 8 tablets so I can get a tablet that's more functionally for work/productivity than iPads or Android or WebOS tablets.
2.  A mirasol or similar screen in a tablet so it becomes a good e-reader for my needs so I don't need a Kindle AND a tablet.


For the Kindle refresh, I'm glad their apparently doing both a touch screen and a non-touch screen model.  Given how many on here hate touch screens, the complaining would have been insufferable if they'd only done a touch screen model.  It will probably be bad enough since it sounds like the non-touch model will be cheaper and thus probably not have 3G.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> "Amazon.com Inc. plans to introduce a tablet computer before October, said people familiar with the matter, in a move that will heighten the online retailer's rivalry with Apple Inc.
> 
> The Seattle-based company will also release two updated versions of its popular Kindle electronic reader in the third quarter of the year, the people said. One will be a touch-screen device. The other won't have a touch screen, but will be an improved and cheaper adaptation of the current Kindle, said people who have seen the device."
> 
> Read more: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303406104576444213058153874.html#ixzz1S142EeLT
> 
> 
> "cheaper" makes me think that model won't have 3G. There are so many combinations and permutations, there is no way everyone will be happy. Just look at the fact that you can't get a white wi-fi only kindle - some people wanted that. 3G or not, touch screen or not, special offers or not, white vs. graphite - some of these options will no longer be available (understandably).


I have to say I'd be tempted by touch-screen...I love my iTouch and 'droid phone. But not willing to sacrifice weight or thinness at this point, so we'll see.............


----------



## Elk

This will fuel even more speculation.

Run Rampant, Everyone!


----------



## ElaineOK

ARRRGGH! I have to admit I like the new Nook touchscreen. OTOH, I really like my 3G. On the Gripping hand if Amazon has gotten AT&T to subsidize the 3g, odds are that they aren't planning on doing away with it. I have a K2. If I thought 3g was going the way of the DoDo, I would buy a 3 ASAP. Now, to sit and wait. I hate that.

Elaine



Elk said:


> This will fuel even more speculation.
> 
> Run Rampant, Everyone!


----------



## Meemo

I knew it!  I knew when I bought a used K3 over the weekend that the K4 would be announced soon.  (And the fact that the 3G KSO price dropped to $139 today made me think so even more.  Not to mention seeing somewhere that Amazon was replacing someone's broken K1 free - they're depleting inventory for sure.)  

Those of you excited about the touchscreen can thank me.  Those who are bummed can blame me!     Actually it sounds like they know some folks like the keyboard - clever of them to offer both!  Assuming WSJ has a good solid source, of course.   

I've already sold my K2 and one of its covers for Amazon gift certificates.  This just confirms my decision to hang on to those GCs in case I like the touchscreen K4.  Interesting day in the eReader world!


----------



## Me and My Kindle

Wow!  That's exciting news.

And I'm glad Amazon's (reportedly) announcing a new version of the Kindle at the same time they're releasing the tablet. My fear was the Kindle would be abandoned during all the excitement -- but it looks like Amazon is going to make sure both devices are available with the very latest technology!


----------



## Shastastan

ElaineOK said:


> ARRRGGH! I have to admit I like the new Nook touchscreen. OTOH, I really like my 3G. On the Gripping hand if Amazon has gotten AT&T to subsidize the 3g, odds are that they aren't planning on doing away with it. I have a K2. If I thought 3g was going the way of the DoDo, I would buy a 3 ASAP. Now, to sit and wait. I hate that.
> 
> Elaine


I could care less about a touch screen, but I hope they keep 3g. I have a K2 and am perfectly happy with it. I don't think we should be under any illusion that forced upgrades are not far off. I hate to say it, but for 90% of the upgrades I've done, they were forced on me. If e-ink is scuttled, that will be it for me and ereaders.


----------



## CS

Whew! I ordered a Wi-Fi KSO last night. THANK GOD I was able to cancel before it shipped.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Amazon tablet rumors are growing stronger and an announcement appears to be coming before long.

Sign up here to get our Tablet Alert e-mail: http://www.kboards.com/tablet-alert.php

Thanks to those who reported the latest WSJ reports that "Amazon plans to release a tablet computer by October, people familiar with the matter said, intensifying its rivalry with Apple's iPad."

Moreover, "Amazon plans to introduce two updated versions of its black-and-white Kindle in this year's third quarter, people familiar with the matter said. One of the new Kindles will have a touch screen, which current models don't have."

Read more: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303406104576444213058153874.html#ixzz1S25IbaJD


----------



## CraigInOregon

I was just listening to late-night radio and it'd been CONFIRMED that Amazon is set to release not just one, but TWO new Kindle models in the third quarter of this year!

Let the K4 rumors begin!

Could a full-on tablet be in the offing?

Could one of them be a color Kindle?

We're about to find out. Rumors of K3 started swirling around this time last year, and they were released for preorder by August....

http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/179614/20110713/amazon-tablet-release-date-set-october-updated-kindle.htm

http://www.handheld-ebook-reader.com/kindle-4.html

http://www.eink.com/display_products_triton.html

Most sources are saying an October release... 1 tablet and 2 new Kindles... which probably means preorders begin in September.


----------



## gina1230

I have a K3 which I LOVE, but still, I'm so excited about the new kindles and/or tablet.  I'm ready to preorder.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Much as I love the possibilities, my K3 is working just fine.

I'll wait until my K3 stops working, probably. Or until I make my first few thousand $$$ with my current and upcoming eBooks.


----------



## kyrin

Kindle Daily Nation has been posting rumors about a new Kindle coming out soon.

I think they even have a contest going to win one.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Juliette Dupree

Ooooooh! Yaaaay! Me want, me want!

I'm with CraiginTC, I'll probably have to hold off til I make some major (to me) money on book sales. Then I'll _have _to buy one, because I'll deserve it! I mean really, can you ever have too many Kindles? Heck, the resale price on them is amazing/outrageous! So you're not too bad off if you buy a new one and resell the old.


----------



## Dr. Laurence Brown

Just in time for the holidays! I'm looking forward to seeing what they come out with, even if I don't need another ereader.


----------



## Linjeakel

It says in the first report you linked to:



> Spokesmen for Amazon have *not* confirmed this release.


It may be true, but it hasn't been officially confirmed by Amazon. Let's wait and see.


----------



## tlrowley

I really hope they keep the hinges/light system.  I'm really enjoying that on my K3.  I'm just sorry that there aren't any aftermarket covers that use this.  I'd like something a bit more individualized than the Amazon cases.

I'm interested in a touchscreen, but it must have next/prev buttons (like the new nook) or I'm not biting.

/gadget lust enabled


----------



## Neo

I think it's very exciting, and can't wait to see what they will come up with! I never thought I'd be interested, but I'm actually very curious about the touch screen


----------



## erin22

I really hope the next generation of kindle is made better than K3. I have had a K2 for two years and it is still going strong for my husband. 

I have had to send my K3 back twice for defects. I also got my mom, niece, and stepdaughter kindle's for Christmas and all three of them have had to send theirs back for portions of the screen locking up and being stuck on the screen saver.


----------



## Hadou

I'm interested in seeing what their tablet has to offer.  If it's anything like the Nook Color (rootable, cheap), then I'll probably be more inclined to grab one.  But, depending on the price, I more than likely will skip it since my NC performs most of my tablet "needs" for rather cheap.  

As far as new Kindles go...  I really hope they don't go with touchscreen with one of them.  One of the things I really enjoy about the Kindle line is the lack of touchscreen.  For the tablet?  Sure, that's kind of a given.  But for just an ereader?  No thanks.


----------



## caseyf6

I'm curious what they'll come up with, but I'll still probably end up buying the K3 WSO and 3G.  The price is perfect for me right now.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

Amazon's Tablet Is No Threat To Apple, It's A Huge Threat To Google
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/13/amazon-tablet-android/


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

I dunno, I don’t see any need for a camera on a tablet, but I guess some people use it.

Otherwise, I have both Apple and Android touch-screen devices and I prefer my ‘droid. If I had a real need, the Samsung Galaxy S tab would be in my purse…but I don’t really need it with the other devices I have. And the Galaxy S tab is the perfect size, IMO, except that it’s too thick  (which is why I love my Kindle). The Galaxy S tab is only about 7”x 5”…perfect for a purse. I have no interest in carrying around a big tablet separately….I might as well just carry my laptop.

So it sounds like the new Amazon tab will have Android OS…great! Lots of great apps available for that too. Unfortunately, they are going with almost the same size as the iPad….no thanks. Too big.

I’ll keep my eyes open for the touch-screen Kindle that they’re also touting….maybe, maybe…..


----------



## Bakari

Amazon is set to release their new tablet by October. They will also release two new Kindles. One of the two will have a touch screen.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/business/companies/amazon-to-aim-for-clouds-with-android-challenger-to-apple/story-fn91v9q3-1226094361230


----------



## Meemo

It'll be interesting to see if there's a Special Offers K4 offered out of the gate - could be that the non-touchscreen model (if the article is accurate) could also have special offers and be priced below $100.  I think that'd make it the first reader to be priced below $100 right out of the gate, good marketing strategy.


----------



## Hoosiermama

I've had a K2 for awhile now. I'm interested in the touchscreen, and the Tablet. Love my Droid phone and want a tablet. Maybe Santa will bring me that!


----------



## Me and My Kindle

I disagree with the TechCrunch article. Amazon kept the camera out of their new tablet to make it cheaper -- and that's probably also why they've been experimenting with the "Special Offers" versions of the Kindle.  I think their ultimate goal is to beat the iPad on price.

The article argues that Amazon "would not be able to afford subsidizing their hardware indefinitely." But if you look at Amazon's history, they've been willing to endure losses for quite a while. And they may even see this as a fight for survival.  If Apple's iPad becomes the dominant tablet in the market, Apple has the final say over whether iPad owners can buy their eBooks from Amazon's Kindle store, or whether they're locked in to Apple's iBookstore!


----------



## RW Bennett

Amazon plans to battle Apple directly by offering a new tablet. For users who want a multi-function tablet as opposed to a single function device (Kindle) yet still connects directly with the Amazon store.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303406104576444213058153874.html?mod=WSJ_hp_mostpop_read

Does anyone see a downside to this news?


----------



## Lanie Jordan

Well, I've got an iPad, and I wouldn't trade it for anything. But I know there are some people who hate Apple on principle alone (and other reasons, I'm sure), so this will definitely be good for those readers.

As for a downside...not sure. I can't think of any right now. Wait. I thought of one--all the people who've bought the newest version of Kindle are probably going to be mad they didn't wait, lol. (That's the one thing I love/hate about technology--it changes too darn fast.)


----------



## mooshie78

Shastastan said:


> If e-ink is scuttled, that will be it for me and ereaders.


I wouldn't be that firm on that. There will be new screen techs that have different types of high contrast, non-backlit modes for reading.

They key is getting a high contrast screen that's not back lit. It doesn't matter if it's e-ink or some new technology that does it as well or better.

The wave of the future will be screens that can do both LCD and an e-ink like mode (Mirasol etc.) but those are probably a few years off from being perfected and affordable. So I'd expect a few more Kindle models with e-ink in the meantime.

Anyway, technology is always improving so there will be something down the road that's better than e-ink for reading. I wouldn't worry about not being able to find e-readers with high contrast/non-backlit screens (whether that's all they have or it's a dual mode screen). There's clearly a big market of people who love those types of screens, so companies will keep making them. E-ink just won't be the only option, and maybe not the best option, as technology goes forward.


----------



## Todd Russell

Downsides to the news? No, it was inevitable when Apple sued over the use of 'app store.' 

Amazon competing with Apple is a big win for consumers. This could also help Microsoft climb back in the game because they are smarting over their failure to gain adoption with tablets over Apple first. 

Downsides to the devices themselves? Yes, and this is something Amazon should focus on improving with their tablet as a reading device:

1. Shorter battery life than e-ink. Don't go too far away from juice to recharge.
2. Weight and heat. The tablet will weigh more and throw off more heat because of the larger battery making it a less comfortable reading experience over longer periods of time.
3. Backlit is arguably a worse display for reading. E-ink just looks and feels more book-like and reads better in direct sunlight. I've read books on multiple devices: tablet pc, iPhone (which I still read) and Kindle 3. I prefer e-Ink over backlit.

Although there are many technical hurdles, I'd love to see a hybrid e-Ink/tablet device. In e-Ink mode you have essentially the Kindle 3 (with the three issues above mostly resolved) and in Tablet mode you have something to compete against the iPad's cool features.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

Todd, I've seen rumors that Apple's 3rd generation iPad may sport a hybrid e-ink/LCD screen like you describe. But that would still leave the iPad much heavier than a Kindle 3, and probably still suffering a much shorter battery life than an e-ink only Kindle.


----------



## Todd Russell

J.R.Mooneyham said:


> Todd, I've seen rumors that Apple's 3rd generation iPad may sport a hybrid e-ink/LCD screen like you describe. But that would still leave the iPad much heavier than a Kindle 3, and probably still suffering a much shorter battery life than an e-ink only Kindle.


I'm no engineer, but wonder why they couldn't have two batteries? One would be an internal, non-replaceable (except by factory or trained technicians) battery that is only used in e-Ink mode and another bulkier detachable battery that would reduce the weight. If they centered the detachable battery they could end up with something ergonomic too.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Linjeakel said:


> It says in the first report you linked to:
> 
> It may be true, but it hasn't been officially confirmed by Amazon. Let's wait and see.


That's an older report you quoted from. The report on the radio last night that got me looking online for info said that Amazon had indeed confirmed 1 tablet, and 2 new Kindles in the October time frame.


----------



## MegHarris

I hope one is a little touch model like B&N has just introduced.  I know not everyone loves touchscreens, but I really like the new Nook.  However, I own so many Kindle books that I want to stick with Amazon for my general reading.  But I want something along those lines!


----------



## Victoria J

I'm happy with my K3 but it would be exciting to see what might be coming down the line.


----------



## QuantumIguana

Even if Amazon were to drop e-ink, someone else would make an e-ink reader. And it wouldn't affect currently existing Kindles. But I really don't think they woudl drop e-ink, the tablet and the dedicated e-reader are different markets.


----------



## RobertMarda

I think a color Kindle would be nice. My K3 also works just fine, but it may be nice to get one for my daughter. The boys haven't showed interest in reading on the Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

**** A number of threads on this latest rumor and the articles about it have been merged into one.  Sorry for any confusion!***


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## mooshie78

Todd Russell said:


> 1. Shorter battery life than e-ink. Don't go too far away from juice to recharge.


True. Not a big deal to me personally, but others have different needs. I charge my iPad every other night or so usually. As long as I get at least a full days usage I'm good to go. I don't go camping or anything so I'm pretty much never in a situation where I can't plug in every night if needed.



> 2. Weight and heat. The tablet will weigh more and throw off more heat because of the larger battery making it a less comfortable reading experience over longer periods of time.


Weight is a fair point. My iPad's weight doesn't bother me, but I know others are more sensitive to weight for various reasons.

But the heat issue is mostly FUD. The iPad doesn't get warm at all. Neither have the couple Android tablets like the Xoom and Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 I've played around with. These aren't like old tablet PCs that got hot and had fans etc. They don't get warm just like most cell phones don't get hot anymore.



> 3. Backlit is arguably a worse display for reading. E-ink just looks and feels more book-like and reads better in direct sunlight. I've read books on multiple devices: tablet pc, iPhone (which I still read) and Kindle 3. I prefer e-Ink over backlit.


Agree on on this one, and it's why I still have a K3 in addition to my iPad. I read a good bit on my iPad--pdfs, newspapers, magazines, library e-books (for the time being) etc. But it does tire my eyes a tad more than my K3 does so I've kept the K3.

But this will be moot eventually when they get Mirasol or other dual mode screens like you talked about.



> Although there are many technical hurdles, I'd love to see a hybrid e-Ink/tablet device. In e-Ink mode you have essentially the Kindle 3 (with the three issues above mostly resolved) and in Tablet mode you have something to compete against the iPad's cool features.


I can't wait for this tech to get out, get perfected and get affordable. Perfect device for someone like me that's into all kinds of different things besides just reading, but wants a non-backlit mode for reading. I will save carrying both a tablet and a Kindle when I travel!


----------



## mooshie78

J.R.Mooneyham said:


> Todd, I've seen rumors that Apple's 3rd generation iPad may sport a hybrid e-ink/LCD screen like you describe. But that would still leave the iPad much heavier than a Kindle 3, and probably still suffering a much shorter battery life than an e-ink only Kindle.


I think that tech is still a few years away from being perfected and being affordable for an iPad priced tablet.

Most rumors just point to the iPad 3 just having a higher resolution HD screen.


----------



## wvpeach

I am excited about a Amazon tablet to be sire. However I second what some have said my Kindle is working fine so I will not be in a hurry to order it. 

Besides look at the way the price of the Kindle has come down. Couple that with the fact we are liable to have a tablet war with so many in the running and available now. I will be waiting awhile and letting the price come down and I am sure it will.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

Will Amazon Tablet Be A Kindle Killer?
http://www.mediapost.com/publications/?fa=Articles.showArticle&art_aid=154114


----------



## Me and My Kindle

I have a theory that Amazon just wants to release a tablet so they've got some leverage with Steve Jobs and Apple. Right now Apple can kick Amazon's Kindle store off of the iPad -- but they'll think twice if there's that's another competing device that's actually _optimized_ for the Kindle store! 

If there is a Kindle that's threatened, it's probably just the Kindle DX. If you're going to pay all that money for a 9-inch tablet -- wouldn't you want one that can play video and music as well as read e-books? But a few months ago, Amazon's CEO specifically said that even if Amazon introduced a tablet, "We will always be very mindful that we will want a dedicated reading device." Bezos likes to point out that people use their tablets to play games like Angry Birds, and they use their Kindles for reading e-books!


----------



## Linjeakel

I don't see why an Amazon tablet should be any more of a 'Kindle killer' than any other tablet on the market. You can read your Amazon books on the iPad but it hasn't stopped people buying Kindles. As long as Amazon are prepared to keep producing Kindles - and apparently they intend to - readers will buy them.


----------



## telracs

Me and My Kindle said:


> I have a theory that Amazon just wants to release a tablet so they've got some leverage with Steve Jobs and Apple. Right now Apple can kick Amazon's Kindle store off of the iPad -- but they'll think twice if there's that's another competing device that's actually _optimized_ for the Kindle store!
> 
> If there is a Kindle that's threatened, it's probably just the Kindle DX. If you're going to pay all that money for a 9-inch tablet -- wouldn't you want one that can play video and music as well as read e-books? But a few months ago, Amazon's CEO specifically said that even if Amazon introduced a tablet, "We will always be very mindful that we will want a dedicated reading device." Bezos likes to point out that people use their tablets to play games like Angry Birds, and they use their Kindles for reading e-books!


actually, I have a DX and have no desire to upgrade to a tablet, no matter who makes it. I don't want something that plays video, I have a computer at home for that. And I don't need something that plays music, I have an iPod for that. I doubt I'm alone when I say I just want to read, and I don't want to read on a backlit device.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

scarlet said:


> "...I doubt I'm alone when I say I just want to read, and I don't want to read on a back-lit device..."


I suspect you are speaking for the majority of serious Kindle readers !!


----------



## CraigInOregon

Just FYI, if they use the newest eInk tech, Triton, it's full-color and not backlit.

Google eInk Triton and go directly to the link that takes you to eInk's Web site.

Impressive new tech.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

I can't wait to see the new stuff.  I wonder if libraries will accept donations of pre-owned Kindles to loan out, now that library lending will be available for Kindle?  If not libraries, perhaps school districts, or some other groups.


----------



## cnckmk

I will only upgrade my kindle if amazon;

1. is not making touchscreen and carrying on with keyboard (i hate touchscreens)
2. is not making it a multi function tablet - ebook reader hybrid device since I want a dedicated ebook reader cuz otherwise i would have been wasting my time with games instead of reading books.
3. is making a better screen like having better contrast and resolution
4. is boosting kindle's page refresh rate
5. is adding email client
6. is tweaking internet browser capabilities


----------



## Broadus

The prospective Amazon tablet definitely has my interest. I have almost 2000 Logos Bible Study resources, and a large portion is comprised of books that I would like to read and not merely research. Reading them on a computer, though, is not optimal for me, but reading them on a tablet would be great.

Logos has an Android app in beta for using its resources on a tablet/phone (there is already an iPad app). The Amazon tablet may be great for this, especially if its fonts are less pixilated than those on iPad/Android tablet screens. I hope the Amazon tablet will lean more towards the reading aspect of a tablet, and if so, would be perfect for my needs, especially with all the hyperlinks and interconnected resources in Logos. We'll see.

Regardless, I doubt I'll let my Kindle 3 go, though, because it is such a pleasure for reading.


----------



## stevene9

cnckmk said:


> I will only upgrade my kindle if amazon;
> 
> 1. is not making touchscreen and carrying on with keyboard (i hate touchscreens)
> 2. is not making it a multi function tablet - ebook reader hybrid device since I want a dedicated ebook reader cuz otherwise i would have been wasting my time with games instead of reading books.
> 3. is making a better screen like having better contrast and resolution
> 4. is boosting kindle's page refresh rate
> 5. is adding email client
> 6. is tweaking internet browser capabilities


If you need all of those things in order to upgrade your Kindle, I think you can safely spend your funds elsewhere.


----------



## kae

Here's another e-reader, too

The selection is becoming significant, but I think the tablets are going to take the market. Amazon is making a good move, but since I just bought a tablet, I won't do the Amazon route. I'll keep my Kindle, too. (I like gadgets )


----------



## Misha Crews

In my house we're divided on the topic of e-readers:

I am madly in love with my Kindle 3G, which I bought in March.

My husband is nuts about his iPad, which he got as a Christmas gift last year and which he uses constantly.

My sister just bought herself a Nook, and she swears she will never use anything else!

Personally, I love anything that keeps people reading and buying books!


----------



## mooshie78

kae said:


> Here's another e-reader, too
> 
> The selection is becoming significant, but I think the tablets are going to take the market. Amazon is making a good move, but since I just bought a tablet, I won't do the Amazon route. I'll keep my Kindle, too. (I like gadgets )


I think Tablets will end up with a much bigger market than dedicated readers, but I think dedicated reader devices will continue to exist alongside them for the foreseeable future. There's a bit niche of people that just want a cheap, simple to use/distraction free device to read e-books on. Until that market goes away companies will put out products to make money off it.

Once they get dual mode screens that can do LCD and an e-ink like mode out and they become cheap that could be the one thing that kills off dedicated readers. As they the cheap readers would be things along the lines of the Nook color, but with an e-ink like screen mode for reading. But that's years away before that tech is out and can be sold in a small tablet in the $150-200 range to be comparable to current dedicated reader pricing. So I'd say dedicated readers are going nowhere anytime soon.


----------



## CraigInOregon

cnckmk said:


> I will only upgrade my kindle if amazon;
> 
> 1. is not making touchscreen and carrying on with keyboard (i hate touchscreens)
> 2. is not making it a multi function tablet - ebook reader hybrid device since I want a dedicated ebook reader cuz otherwise i would have been wasting my time with games instead of reading books.
> 3. is making a better screen like having better contrast and resolution
> 4. is boosting kindle's page refresh rate
> 5. is adding email client
> 6. is tweaking internet browser capabilities


Keep in mind... Amaon's not doing just one thing here.

There will be TWO new Kindles... (I'm guessing here, but I'd say one will be B&W w/ keyboard, and the other perhaps B&W with touch) and one Kindle-compatible Tablet (which I'm guessing will be the only Color one out of the gate this fall, and will use the latest eInk Triton color screen, in all likelihood, so it won't be backlit).

So my suspicion is that the three devices they're unveiling will be "the new Kindle family" of devices, and I'm suspecting there will be "something for everyone."


----------



## CraigInOregon

I have a big item on my wishlist for the next Kindle:

HEBREW FONT COMPATIBILITY!

Why?

Well, aside from opening Israel up as an extra market...

There's a lot of Christian and Jewish materials out there that could "go Kindle" if Kindle could display Hebrew.

(They can already display Greek and Latin, I believe, so Hebrew is the only "missing piece.")


----------



## ginaf20697

I wouldn't mind a tablet for cookbooks. They don't really work well on a regular Kindle.


----------



## Broadus

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I have a big item on my wishlist for the next Kindle:
> 
> HEBREW FONT COMPATIBILITY!
> 
> Why?
> 
> Well, aside from opening Israel up as an extra market...
> 
> There's a lot of Christian and Jewish materials out there that could "go Kindle" if Kindle could display Hebrew.
> 
> (They can already display Greek and Latin, I believe, so Hebrew is the only "missing piece.")


Craig, have you seen this?  Hebrew Bible (Tanakh) + The Comprehensive Biblical Hebrew and Aramaic Glossary [Kindle Edition]

Bill


----------



## CraigInOregon

Broadus said:


> Craig, have you seen this?  Hebrew Bible (Tanakh) + The Comprehensive Biblical Hebrew and Aramaic Glossary [Kindle Edition]
> 
> Bill


It's promising, but it's bit-mapped scanned and not resizable or searchable. As the disclaimer says:



> Due to platform limitations with regard to Hebrew, the Hebrew/Aramaic text cannot be resized. It is similar in size to the larger of the two popular sizes for print editions of BHS. It is optimized for use on the Kindle device in portrait mode; lines might be shorter than ideal on the DX and some Kindle applications. The Hebrew text cannot be searched.


----------



## Toby

I am so excited. I can't wait! I get more excited with each new arrival of the kindle. I would love to try a touchscreen, color, whatever new & improved Kindle. I am also anxious to hear about the Amazon Tablet.


----------



## helenscotttaylor

Thanks for posting this. I hadn't heard about the proposed new Kindles. I will only replace my 3G Kindle if the new one has improved internet capabilities as I like to read my emails on Kindle sometimes and it is bit slow and awkward. Okay, I know that is not what it is designed for, but it would be cool if it were easier. I have also been considering a tablet and was leaning toward a new ipad when it comes out, but I'll be interested to see what Amazon come up with and what the price is. The price of ipad is the biggest issue for me, although my son has one and reckons it's worth the price.

Helen


----------



## mooshie78

helenscotttaylor said:


> The price of ipad is the biggest issue for me, although my son has one and reckons it's worth the price.


I think my iPad was pretty much worth the price as well (went 32gb wifi only so it was $600).

But it really depends on your uses. If you just want something for lite web browsing and e-mail, then it's not worth it and I'd wait for more cheaper Android (or other) tablets to come out. Or maybe just get a Nook color since they've updated it to be an Android tablet now and it's decent for web surfing and e-mail.

If you'll use it for a lot more things like watching videos, reading newspapers and magazines and pdfs, playing games, and various random apps (banking, cookbooks etc.) like I do, then a full fledged tablet like the iPad or Xoom or Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 is worth the cost.


----------



## heragn

I do not want nor need a Kindle tablet.  The idea of a touchscreen K4 is interesting and I might be interested.  But seeing as my k3 isn't even a year old yet, I can't justify shelling out even more $ for the new one.  I don't want to surf the web on my kindle, I don't want to check the weather or my stock options. I just want to read. 

Now days, with my phone having internet, as well as my desktop and my laptop, why would I need/want a tablet?  My kindle is the only uni-functional device I have and I love it. I love the simplicity of it. I don't need a book to do a 101 different things.  With everything going high tech, lets keep our "books" simple...shall we?


----------



## mooshie78

heragn said:


> Now days, with my phone having internet, as well as my desktop and my laptop, why would I need/want a tablet? My kindle is the only uni-functional device I have and I love it. I love the simplicity of it. I don't need a book to do a 101 different things. With everything going high tech, lets keep our "books" simple...shall we?


Yeah, you really don't need one since you already have all those things.

I mainly got one as I don't have (or want) a smartphone as I'm not on the go enough to pay the outrageous data plan prices, and I hate the laptop form factor for things like reading pdfs or newspapers etc. So that's where my need/want for a tablet came from. But I can definitely see how many don't have a need for it. I probably wouldn't have bothered if I had a smartphone either.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

heragn said:


> I do not want nor need a Kindle tablet. The idea of a touchscreen K4 is interesting and I might be interested. But seeing as my k3 isn't even a year old yet, I can't justify shelling out even more $ for the new one. I don't want to surf the web on my kindle, I don't want to check the weather or my stock options. I just want to read.
> 
> Now days, with my phone having internet, as well as my desktop and my laptop, why would I need/want a tablet? My kindle is the only uni-functional device I have and I love it. I love the simplicity of it. I don't need a book to do a 101 different things. With everything going high tech, lets keep our "books" simple...shall we?


I'm thinking the same way. I'd maybe be interested in a touch-screen version of Kindle, but otherwise, I have devices that do all the other stuff amd I like the simplicity...and thinness/wt of the K.

Someday soon there will be a tablet that does everything I want AND be smaller and thin like the K and then I'll migrate. But iPad is too big....the Samsung Galaxy S tab at about 7"x5" is more my speed and I love the 'droid OS (even tho I have an iTouch)....but thinner!


----------



## Cardinal

At some point I will get a tablet but I am in no hurry.  I am interested in the Amazon tablet, I will probably buy that or an iPad.

I am very interested in the Kindle 4.  Screen improvements and lighter weight are selling points for me.


----------



## KindleMom

If the new Kindle/tablet has color eink and a touchscreen, I'm going to be verrrry tempted.  

If it has a backlit screen, it won't be tempting at all!


----------



## Broadus

mooshie78 said:


> Yeah, you really don't need one since you already have all those things.
> 
> I mainly got one as I don't have (or want) a smartphone as I'm not on the go enough to pay the outrageous data plan prices, and I hate the laptop form factor for things like reading pdfs or newspapers etc. So that's where my need/want for a tablet came from. But I can definitely see how many don't have a need for it. I probably wouldn't have bothered if I had a smartphone either.


My situation is comparable to mooshie's. I've tried to justify a smartphone, but I'm too often at my computer and too rarely in need of access to the internet and email otherwise. $30/month for a data plan I would seldom use just doesn't work for me. A WiFi tablet, though, could be the ticket.


----------



## SJWrightAuthor

kae said:


> Here's another e-reader, too
> 
> The selection is becoming significant, but I think the tablets are going to take the market. Amazon is making a good move, but since I just bought a tablet, I won't do the Amazon route. I'll keep my Kindle, too. (I like gadgets )


I just recently bought my first tablet as well. It was a super cheap Android 2.2 tablet (cost around $160.00). I'm gadget crazy too.
It drives my husband nuts. Everytime he turns around, I'm asking for something else. I cracked the screen on my NookColor, so it's
pretty much useless now. I've gotten back to reading on the Kindle. But I hate how drab the screen looks when you're looking for 
a new book to read.


----------



## HappyGuy

The DX has been out for a couple of years now with no major upgrades or re-works. Perhaps the DX will evolve into a colored (tablet?) version that would be much better suited for school/college books.

I suspect any tablet offered will attempt to be for Amazon's streaming video what the K is for text. If not dedicated to streaming video,  at least strongly tied to their streaming video (and music?) content.


----------



## robertk328

Linjeakel said:


> It says in the first report you linked to:
> 
> It may be true, but it hasn't been officially confirmed by Amazon. Let's wait and see.


As soon as they confirm, there go Kindle 3 sales.


----------



## Linjeakel

robertk328 said:


> As soon as they confirm, there go Kindle 3 sales.


If it follows the usual route, the K3 status will change to 'not in stock' anyway a week or so before the announcement of any new Kindle. If it's a tablet that's announced, it shouldn't impact the Kindle sales greatly - they're two different things. The iPad and iPad2, not to mention all the other tablets on the market haven't affected the K3 sales - it's still Amazon's bestseller.


----------



## Meemo

Linjeakel said:


> If it follows the usual route, the K3 status will change to 'not in stock' anyway a week or so before the announcement of any new Kindle. If it's a tablet that's announced, it shouldn't impact the Kindle sales greatly - they're two different things. The iPad and iPad2, not to mention all the other tablets on the market haven't affected the K3 sales - it's still Amazon's bestseller.


Yep, that's why I think the price drop for the 3G KSO is an indication that the K4 is near. Amazon's depleting K3 inventory to pave the way for the K4 announcement.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Linjeakel said:


> If it follows the usual route, the K3 status will change to 'not in stock' anyway a week or so before the announcement of any new Kindle. If it's a tablet that's announced, it shouldn't impact the Kindle sales greatly - they're two different things. The iPad and iPad2, not to mention all the other tablets on the market haven't affected the K3 sales - it's still Amazon's bestseller.


Again, it's not one thing, it's three.

Two new Kindles, and one brand-new product that will be Kindle-compatible, but called something else... an Android-powered Amazon tablet, probably Kindle-optimized but doing a lot of tablet stuff, too.

Beyond that, we get into speculation, but that much is what the Wall Street Journal reported and what "unnamed Amazon sources" confirmed to them (in a non-official, off the record for the moment way). Which is how things happened last year before the release of the K3...

Three new products, not one. Two are updated Kindles. One is a tablet.

Beyond that much is speculation.


----------



## Linjeakel

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Again, it's not one thing, it's three.
> 
> Two new Kindles, and one brand-new product that will be Kindle-compatible, but called something else... an Android-powered Amazon tablet, probably Kindle-optimized but doing a lot of tablet stuff, too.
> 
> Beyond that, we get into speculation, but that much is what the Wall Street Journal reported and what "unnamed Amazon sources" confirmed to them (in a non-official, off the record for the moment way). Which is how things happened last year before the release of the K3...
> 
> Three new products, not one. Two are updated Kindles. One is a tablet.
> 
> Beyond that much is speculation.


I was responding to robertk328 who said that once the announcement was made K3 sales would drop. I'm not saying there _won't_ be three things announced. Quite possibly there will be. I'm just saying that if one of them is a Kindle (or indeed two of them) then it won't impact the K3 sales, because the K3 will most likely be withdrawn and if something other than a dedicated e-reader is (also) announced, then that shouldn't noticeably affect the Kindle sales either, since previous tablets don't appear to have done so.

Incidentallly, I have to say, that in my mind 'unnamed Amazon sources' and 'speculation' are about the same thing. It could well turn out to be right, but until Amazon _confirm_ something then _everything_ is speculation - even if it is in the Wall Street Journal.


----------



## Elk

Linjeakel said:


> I have to say, that in my mind 'unnamed Amazon sources' and 'speculation' are about the same thing. It could well turn out to be right, but until Amazon _confirm_ something then _everything_ is speculation


Yes, And then we add to it by guessing.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Meemo

Crenel said:


> ...and adding to pre-launch product buzz, to the benefit of Amazon. I doubt the unnamed sources are far from the mark, and would not be at all surprised if they were acting with the permission (and even under the direction) of Amazon. This isn't "conspiracy theory" it's just recognition that companies know that well-timed "rumors" and "speculation" can help ensure the success of a product launch, with a positive impact on the bottom line. They would be leaving money on the table to keep everything completely under wraps until the launch date.


True. With the K2, it was a picture of the rumored K2 which turned out to be surprisingly accurate. There were rumors about the K3 before it came out (can't remember what they were). Create the buzz, maybe keep some folks from buying a Kobo Touch or Nook Touch to see what Amazon comes out with. Makes sense.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Yup, that's all I'm saying.

And I agree that Amazon does this intentionally, as part of a savvy marketing plan... that works.  When the source is the Wall Street Journal, that's far more reliable than something that's said on (making something up here) JoesKindleRumorCentralBlog.com. 

The thing I remember from the K3 launch is that everything that was said was pretty accurate (by certain sources) but that Amazon held back some details that didn't make it into the rumor mill, that made K3 such a no-brainer for me to wait for.

For example, no one predicted (that I can recall) that K3 6-inch would double the memory. In fact, most self-appointed experts said no way, because it would cut too deep into DX sales.

But Amazon matched the DX's memory with the K3 even though it wasn't expected.

I'm not talking about "all rumors," by the way, just the ones that appeared in solid sources like WSJ. As you said, their unnamed source is probably Bezos himself, or an appointed point-person acting under his direction to make the most of the launch.

And heck, sometimes I think they use this process to get people talking and speculating, to see what people want, expect, need out of the next generation of Kindles, so that if there are any last-minute features they want to add in to keep people happy, they have time to do it just by finding out what people are talking about wanting out of the next generation of devices.

I don't think any of this is a surprise, either. Here's why:

Amazon's aggressively been building out their Android Store, so at least one Kindle-optimized Android tablet model is a no-brainer.

And launching two new Kindle-branded eReaders? That's a no-brainer, too, because the DX was never brought into the K3 generation. So they could do two K4-generation devices easily if there were clear differences. (One color, one classic? One touch, one not? One 6-inch, one larger?)

The possibilities are numerous, but the idea that there will be 2 new-gen Kindles AND a Kindle-optimized tablet makes sense enough that I think, as far as it goes, that's believable. What the differences are among the three devices is what remains to be seen, and everyone speculating might actually help Amazon make some last-minute in/out decisions on some features.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Broadus

This quote from the WSJ article gives me some pause:



> Amazon's tablet will have a roughly nine-inch screen and will run on Google's Android platform, said people familiar with the device. Unlike the iPad, it won't have a camera, one of these people said. While the pricing and distribution of the device is unclear, the online retailer won't design the initial tablet itself. _It also is outsourcing production to an Asian manufacturer, the people said.
> 
> One of the people said the company is working on another model, of its own design, that could be released next year._


If this is true, it sounds as though Amazon views the outsourced tablet as an interim model before the "real" Amazon model is released next year.


----------



## mistyd107

Still thrilled with my k3.At this point the only way I  MAY upgrade is IF its the same size and will work with my oberons


----------



## S.D

Glad its coming out soon. I want to buy a tablet and I hear the specs for the amazon tablet are unbelievable...especially the fact that its android


----------



## mooshie78

SolaeDehvine said:


> Glad its coming out soon. I want to buy a tablet and I hear the specs for the amazon tablet are unbelievable...especially the fact that its android


Though if it does end up lacking a camera like the WSJ article indicates, that would be kind of lame. Videocalls with Skype and Facetime are one of my main uses of my iPad 2. So that's a must for any Tablet I consider switching to down the road.

Video calls are a lot more convenient on a table that's easier to move around room to room than a desktop or heavy laptop.


----------



## QuantumIguana

I would expect that there would be a camera offered on future models. But I'm still not sure what makes this tablet more compelling than any other, besides the Amazon logo being stamped on it, and it coming with a built-in Kindle app.


----------



## w5jck

I've yet to meet an Android tablet that I like. IMHO, many folks are gung ho about Android simply because it isn't iOS or Windows. Android just doesn't impress me at all, and I've tried three different tablets over the past couple of years. The Android OS is not for me. So I'm not the least bit excited about another Android tablet regardless of who releases it. 

I am eagerly awaiting news on the new Kindles though! Touchscreen might or might not be okay depending on how well Amazon implements it. But what I'm really hoping for is UI upgrades that include book cover views, better collection management, and more text formatting capability including the ability to sideload fonts. It probably won't happen, but it doesn't hurt to dream big.


----------



## D/W

w5jck said:


> But what I'm really hoping for is UI upgrades that include book cover views, better collection management, and more text formatting capability including the ability to sideload fonts.


Me too!


----------



## CraigInOregon

w5jck said:


> I've yet to meet an Android tablet that I like. IMHO, many folks are gung ho about Android simply because it isn't iOS or Windows.


Not looking to convert you or anything, but in all honesty, I'm a huge Android fan. I've had a great experience with it on my T-Mobile G2 phone by HTC.

And I'm not an Android fan because it's not iOD or Windows. I own an iPod nano, as well as Windows 7-based laptop and desktop.

I like Android because it works slick, is fast, and I like the integration with Google services, and a number of other qualities that make Android unique.

And I'm only on an Android 2.2 device with no 2.3 upgrade apparently coming ... argh ... let alone any upgrade to Honeycomb (Android 3.0).

What I'll say is this: my understanding is that they really gave Android a facelift specifically for tablets with Honeycomb, and the problem is that it's their first crack at scaling up their interface from the 3-inch to 5-inch screens of cell phones, to the 6-inch to 12-inch screens of tablets.

So while the Android interface may need a bit more polish on tablets (and it's coming, once they debut Ice Cream Sandwich ... aka v3.1, I think) I can say that as a cell-phone user of Android, once they get the interface more polished, there's a LOT to be said for Android. It's certainly a lot more than just an "it's not Apple or Microsoft" alternative.

I'm hoping Amazon plays it smart and works closely with Google on any tablet launched, so that it's not completely locked down, but receives QUICK updates to new Android versions. If they do that (which most of the Android tablet makers don't do, although nook Color does) then Amazon's tablet will be pretty popular, I think.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CraigInTwinCities said:


> And I'm only on an Android 2.2 device with no 2.3 upgrade apparently coming ... argh ... let alone any upgrade to Honeycomb (Android 3.0).
> 
> What I'll say is this: my understanding is that they really gave Android a facelift specifically for tablets with Honeycomb, and the problem is that it's their first crack at scaling up their interface from the 3-inch to 5-inch screens of cell phones, to the 6-inch to 12-inch screens of tablets.
> 
> So while the Android interface may need a bit more polish on tablets (and it's coming, once they debut Ice Cream Sandwich ... aka v3.1, I think) I can say that as a cell-phone user of Android, once they get the interface more polished, there's a LOT to be said for Android. It's certainly a lot more than just an "it's not Apple or Microsoft" alternative.


FWIW, my Xoom came with 3.0 but has updated twice since I got it -- long about April -- it's now at 3.2. I like it.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

w5jck said:


> I've yet to meet an Android tablet that I like. IMHO, many folks are gung ho about Android simply because it isn't iOS or Windows. Android just doesn't impress me at all, and I've tried three different tablets over the past couple of years. The Android OS is not for me. So I'm not the least bit excited about another Android tablet regardless of who releases it.


I have devices with both Android and Apple/iPhone OSs (and used to work at MS and dont even rank the current Windows phone/tabs....they are not as competetive yet IMO). I like the 'droid better, altho not by that much.

If I had a real need, I'd have a 'droid Galaxy S tab...it's almost perfect, size-wise. But I'm waiting for K3 weight and wafer-thinness...hope it's not too long of a wait!


----------



## CraigInOregon

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, my Xoom came with 3.0 but has updated twice since I got it -- long about April -- it's now at 3.2. I like it.


In that case, maybe Ice Cream Sandwich will be numbered 4.x...


----------



## mooshie78

To me, both iOS and Android--in their current forms--are too limited for what I'd really like to do with a tablet.  I really want something closer to a tablet PC (i.e. better suited to productivity work, can replace a laptop if paired with a keyboard etc.)--so I really have my eyes on the Windows 8 tablets/slates that should come out in 2012.

Both iOS and Android have some very good tablets for pure media consumption devices though.  I went with the iPad 2 personally as the app selection is so much larger than Android--particularly for tablet apps.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

mooshie78 said:


> To me, both iOS and Android--in their current forms--are too limited for what I'd really like to do with a tablet. I really want something closer to a tablet PC (i.e. better suited to productivity work, can replace a laptop if paired with a keyboard etc.)--so I really have my eyes on the Windows 8 tablets/slates that should come out in 2012.
> 
> Both iOS and Android have some very good tablets for pure media consumption devices though. I went with the iPad 2 personally as the app selection is so much larger than Android--particularly for tablet apps.


Yeah...that's what I'd want one for ideally...media consumption of all kinds. Everything but a work-type laptop. I want mobile (K3 size-ish...I'm in love with it's size) Web, email, stored photos, apps, video, a GOOD e-reader similar I hope to e-ink, GPS/nav, etc etc etc. I love the Android virtual keyboard and it's a convenient size, IMO on the Galaxy S tab (approx 7"x5" device). Good size for anything but work! And I was not interested at all in virutal keyboards until my 'droid...and I had one on my iTouch. Now I love it and Swype.


----------



## mooshie78

9MMare said:


> Yeah...that's what I'd want one for ideally...media consumption of all kinds. Everything but a work-type laptop. I want mobile (K3 size-ish...I'm in love with it's size) Web, email, stored photos, apps, video, a GOOD e-reader similar I hope to e-ink, GPS/nav, etc etc etc. I love the Android virtual keyboard and it's a convenient size, IMO on the Galaxy S tab (approx 7"x5" device). Good size for anything but work! And I was not interested at all in virutal keyboards until my 'droid...and I had one on my iTouch. Now I love it and Swype.


Yeah, either an Android or iOS tablet would be fine for you then. They're both great for that. Just compare apps and buy which every has all the apps you need (or which device you like best if all the apps you want are on both).

Ideally, I want a tablet that can do all the media stuff I do on my iPad, but also has full MS office so I can use it to work on Powerpoints when traveling to a conference etc. Also need a file system and USB drive support so I can get my files off the tablet and onto a thumb drive while traveling and not having access to a computer.

Currently there are some 3rd party Office apps, but they tend to wreck formatting in complex documents or presentations with lots of tables, figures, equations etc., and the iPad lacks a file system or USB drive support (not sure about the Android tablets on that front). So I'm hoping MS will make some of their Windows 8 tablets/slates more focused as business travel devices rather than purely media consumption devices.


----------



## Cardinal

Interesting article.

http://www.winsupersite.com/article/paul-thurrotts-wininfo/amazon-tablet-rumors-heat-139849

According to this, the touch screen Kindle will be Amazon's answer to Nook Color.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for these news items links! I've merged several threads into one.

Join over 600 other KB members who will receive an e-mail alert when the Amazon tablet is available for order:

http://www.kboards.com/tablet-alert.php


----------



## lynninva

I'm hoping for an Amazon tablet as a gift for DH.  He has a Kindle DX because he prefers the larger screen size & an Android phone which he likes; he doesn't have any "i-things."  I have a first generation iPad & he has expressed interest in a tablet for himself for internet browsing & entertainment.

I think an Android based tablet would be perfect for him.  I know that there are choices now, but I'd rather wait to see if Amazon offers a tablet this fall.  It would be really great if he could get one before a planned trip to Arizona in mid-October.  

And as much as I like my K3, the idea of a touch-screen Kindle is appealing.  I'm hoping for an e-ink competitor for the Nook touch, not a backlit reading device like the Nook color.

We bought a Nook color for my 85 year old father for Christmas last year.  Easy access to library books was critical for him.  He prefers having a backlit device so that he doesn't have to turn on a lamp when reading & watching ball games at the same time.  (He can't turn off the TV when a Cleveland game is on, but he needs something to divert him when they are playing very poorly.    )


----------



## KindleMom

^^^  Your father must get a lot of reading done.


----------



## SamIam

LOL


----------



## jason10mm

Someone, I forget who (HP?) just started marketing a tablet with a SD card slot, USB port, and HDMI. THAT is what I want in a tablet! I've been stuck with Apple stuff for so long I forgot how nice it is to just drag and drop files and move stuff around without having to battle a crappy manager software that tries to wipe everything whenever I move machines.

Mate that tablet with a reasonably accomplished office suite that can do word, excel, powerpoint and flash = no more ipad! I've stopped doing a lot of ipad gaming as I realize that I only really need to play the top tier games, and those will inevitably be available on any format, as will the best productivity apps.


----------



## Someone Nameless

> Someone, I forget who (HP?) just started marketing a tablet with a SD card slot, USB port, and HDMI. THAT is what I want in a tablet!


The Acer Iconia has all of those features too.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

I kinda fell in love with the HTC Flyer yesterday....almost as thin as a Kindle 3, incredible high-contrast color screen, and the e-reader, altho backlit, was cool...just 'turn the page with your finger', just like IRL.

And only about 7"x5". Even had a stylus (sold separately) so that you can write and save on it....and then a cool organization system to call it up again easily.

Main problem was too little memory (16 MB) for the price and the storage isnt removable so you cant add more or switch it out. 

But I'm psyched because it means it's very likely that my perfect device will come out in the next yr, maybe even by the holiday season!

Edit: runs on Android platform. Which runs just fine on my smartphone and the Samsung Galaxy tab so hopefully would do the same on this tab...it certainly looked and worked the same when I played on it.


----------



## w5jck

Current tablets run Android, iOS, or WebOS. I know there are some Windows 7 tablets available, but they are typically huge and they are not in the same category as the tablets herein being discussed. Tablet PCs and small, lightweight, keyboardless, instant on/off tablets are not the same by any means.

I've got an iPad 1 and it is okay for web use and certain tasks. It actually does well with office documents. But using it along with a PC is a joke without SD cards or USB ports. And it has no periheral USB devices per se. I would love to be able to connect my iPad directly to a camera and control it. That is not going to happen.

Android might be a hacker's dream, but it runs terribly on tablets, has the same shortcomings as the iPad, plus it suffers from a bad UI and almost no security. It also suffers from low quality apps and a general lack of apps compared to iOS.

WebOS has even fewer apps and is a holdover from the Palm PDA days. HP will never get it to take hold as there is too much competition for writing apps for iOS and Android.

For my uses, no tablet will be totally usable they way I need it to be until Microsoft releases Windows 8 and manufacturers release tablets for it. Until then tablets will be primarily for entertainment and social media, and for me that is just not sufficient to my needs.


----------



## mooshie78

w5jck said:


> Current tablets run Android, iOS, or WebOS. I know there are some Windows 7 tablets available, but they are typically huge and they are not in the same category as the tablets herein being discussed. Tablet PCs and small, lightweight, keyboardless, instant on/off tablets are not the same by any means.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> For my uses, no tablet will be totally usable they way I need it to be until Microsoft releases Windows 8 and manufacturers release tablets for it. Until then tablets will be primarily for entertainment and social media, and for me that is just not sufficient to my needs.


Those two points are why I'm very anxious to see how the Windows 8 tablets turn out. iPad/Android tablets are also too light in power/features/software to really fit my needs as I said above.

Windows 8 is our best hope, but going back to the first part of your post, I worry whether they'll be able to get everything we want in them without making have the shortcomings of windows 7 (and earlier) Tablet PCs. i.e. can they get full MS office, usb drive support and all that stuff on their without making the tablets bigger, heavier, hot running and having shorter battery lives like old Tablet PCs? Time will tell on that front.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

w5jck said:


> Current tablets run Android, iOS, or WebOS. I know there are some Windows 7 tablets available, but they are typically huge and they are not in the same category as the tablets herein being discussed. Tablet PCs and small, lightweight, keyboardless, instant on/off tablets are not the same by any means.
> 
> I've got an iPad 1 and it is okay for web use and certain tasks. It actually does well with office documents. But using it along with a PC is a joke without SD cards or USB ports. And it has no periheral USB devices per se. I would love to be able to connect my iPad directly to a camera and control it. That is not going to happen.
> 
> Android might be a hacker's dream, but it runs terribly on tablets, has the same shortcomings as the iPad, plus it suffers from a bad UI and almost no security. It also suffers from low quality apps and a general lack of apps compared to iOS.
> 
> WebOS has even fewer apps and is a holdover from the Palm PDA days. HP will never get it to take hold as there is too much competition for writing apps for iOS and Android.
> 
> For my uses, no tablet will be totally usable they way I need it to be until Microsoft releases Windows 8 and manufacturers release tablets for it. Until then tablets will be primarily for entertainment and social media, and for me that is just not sufficient to my needs.


I love the Android OS, and I have both iOS and droid devices. As for apps, side by side I dont seem to have any problems with them or see differences, altho I'm not a big gamer or anything. Pricing, shopping, convenience, nav, etc-type apps all seem fine to me on both. I cant speak to security tho, for either. No issues so far.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

mooshie78 said:


> Those two points are why I'm very anxious to see how the Windows 8 tablets turn out. iPad/Android tablets are also too light in power/features/software to really fit my needs as I said above.
> 
> Windows 8 is our best hope, but going back to the first part of your post, I worry whether they'll be able to get everything we want in them without making have the shortcomings of windows 7 (and earlier) Tablet PCs. i.e. can they get full MS office, usb drive support and all that stuff on their without making the tablets bigger, heavier, hot running and having shorter battery lives like old Tablet PCs? Time will tell on that front.


It's interesting that you are looking forward to a tablet for work Mooshie....for me, I need a full keyboard...and preferably a large screen to have multiple windows open _AND _ functionally large enough to be useful at the same time. So it would remain a laptop for me, at minimum, for working or serious computer work at all. And even there, at home my laptop is a larger one with media sized screen and fullsize keyboard. (I dont think I'd ever go back to a desktop...too addicted to working on the couch, on the deck, etc  )


----------



## mooshie78

9MMare said:


> It's interesting that you are looking forward to a tablet for work Mooshie....for me, I need a full keyboard...and preferably a large screen to have multiple windows open _AND _ functionally large enough to be useful at the same time. So it would remain a laptop for me, at minimum, for working or serious computer work at all. And even there, at home my laptop is a larger one with media sized screen and fullsize keyboard. (I dont think I'd ever go back to a desktop...too addicted to working on the couch, on the deck, etc  )


Well, a tablet would never be a device a do a lot work on. I always have a home desktop, a work-provided laptop and a desktop in my office at work.

I just hate lugging my heavy Thinkpad laptop to conferences etc., but at the same I wouldn't use something like a netbook or Macbook Air around the house so I can't justify buying a more portable laptop just for a handful business trips a year.

So I'd like a tablet that had full MS Office, USB drive support etc. so I could at least do a little work like editing powerpoints and word docs on a tablet since that's a lot easier to travel with than my bulky laptop. I've tried some of the third party office apps, but they mess up too much formatting when going back and forth to the PC when you're dealing with presentations or documents where you have lots of tables, figures etc.

As for being laptop only...I was also laptop only for a couple years for the same reasons as you. Finally bought another desktop recently as I just don't get as much done when I'm trying to work on the couch etc. as I do shutting myself in my home office away from the TV and other distractions!


----------



## CegAbq

This sounds promising: Look Out, Android Tablets - Amazon Just Locked Up CBS for Streaming

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2011/07/20/look-out-android-tablets-amazon-just-locked-up-cbs-for-streaming/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Gottabemobile+%28GottaBeMobile%29


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The most interesting thing about that, which isn't mentioned in the article, is that many CBS shows are NOT available via Netflix and Hulu -- or even via Amazon -- now.  I know because I occasionally miss an episode of something and haven't been able to find it on line or via TiVo or anything. . . sometimes not even via CBS.com until several months later.  Hmmmm.


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> The most interesting thing about that, which isn't mentioned in the article, is that many CBS shows are NOT available via Netflix and Hulu -- or even via Amazon -- now. I know because I occasionally miss an episode of something and haven't been able to find it on line or via TiVo or anything. . . sometimes not even via CBS.com until several months later. Hmmmm.


that's right - same here; so I was really intrigued as to how/why Amazon accomplished this.


----------



## ginaf20697

I might get one just for this. I hate that they don't have Amazing Race on in Demand because during football season you never know when the show is going to start and then it starts running into OTHER shows you watch. So annoying.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ginaf20697 said:


> I might get one just for this. I hate that they don't have Amazing Race on in Demand because during football season you never know when the show is going to start and then it starts running into OTHER shows you watch. So annoying.


Agreed. CBS is really stupid about Sunday night during Football Season. They HAVE to schedule "60 Minutes" at 7 even though most weeks they won't start at 7 and then the whole rest of the evening scheduled is off. Fox is smarter: At 7 is some post football game wrap up which lasts only until 8:00 when the SCHEDULE starts and -- go figure, stays on schedule.


----------



## Liam Ireland

I just signed up - I'm looking forward to the tablet!


----------



## QuantumIguana

CBS is being smart. 60 Minutes is one of the top-rated shows. Fox doesn't have anything in that time slot that compares. CBS has no incentive to move 60 Minutes out of a timeslot where it is highly successful.


----------



## mooshie78

CBS shows would be a nice pick up for Amazon's streaming service for sure.

What they really need to do though is get the app for their streaming service out on more platforms like Netflix has.  They could pick up some customers since Netflix just changed their pricing scheme and now charges separately for disc rentals and streaming service and a lot of people are annoyed (unreasonably so IMO) and looking to switch to other services.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

mooshie78 said:


> They could pick up some customers since Netflix just changed their pricing scheme and now charges separately for disc rentals and streaming service and a lot of people are annoyed (unreasonably so IMO) and looking to switch to other services.


I agree that they should charge them separately, however I AM annoyed. Not because of the two separate charges, but because now the price to get what I've been getting for months is going up.


----------



## CraigInOregon

QuantumIguana said:


> CBS is being smart. 60 Minutes is one of the top-rated shows. Fox doesn't have anything in that time slot that compares. CBS has no incentive to move 60 Minutes out of a timeslot where it is highly successful.


Yeah, The Simpsons, Family Guy... no one has ever watched or talked about or even liked THOSE shows...  < / sarcasm >


----------



## mooshie78

RiddleMeThis said:


> I agree that they should charge them separately, however I AM annoyed. Not because of the two separate charges, but because now the price to get what I've been getting for months is going up.


Same. They should have had a bundled discount deal for existing customers or something.

I'll probably just drop the streaming part as I mainly just watch my disc rentals anyway due to the lack of new releases on streaming. Streaming was a great "free" bonus, but I don't think I use it enough (maybe 2 or 3 titles a month) to pay the $7.99 a month for it.


----------



## Addie

QuantumIguana said:


> CBS is being smart. 60 Minutes is one of the top-rated shows. Fox doesn't have anything in that time slot that compares. CBS has no incentive to move 60 Minutes out of a timeslot where it is highly successful.


It's not that 60 Minutes isn't successful; it's that they schedule the show for a certain time and aren't able to adhere to that schedule, which irritates viewers.
I DVR 60 Minutes, and I have to record a total of three hours so I don't miss it. I can't count the number of times Amazing Race or some sport has completely taken over the slot so that 60 Minutes doesn't come on until an hour later or more.


----------



## gdae23

http://www.informationweek.com/byte/news/personal-tech/consumer-services/231002454

Just saw this article via Google alerts. If Amazon's tablet doesn't require an extra expense for 3G that would certainly help them stand out from the iPad.


----------



## J_T

I'm not exactly sure I understood all of it, but if it means I can access the internet without monthly internet charges I'll definitely be getting that tablet.


----------



## gdae23

That's how I'm interpreting it. Of course, its not official, so I'm treating it as yet another rumor. Ironically, I'm writing this on my iPad! I'd been somewhat assuming I wouldn't want another tablet since I have the iPad, but this is the first thing I've heard about the Amazon tablet that intrigues me.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Hmmm, speculating on a 9" tablet. 

Too big for what I want (want in the 7"x5" range) but who knows, its other advantages may outweigh that size............

At least it's not as big as the iPad.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My take: The writer of the article doesn't understand what "Whispersync" is. He's equating it with the 3G network access that Kindles _may_ have. But even WiFi only Kindles have access to "whispersync" technology -- all that means is that your bookmarks are stored at Amazon and enables you to access the same books via various devices without losing your place. In fact, I have "Whispersync" when reading via Kindle for Android on my XOOM!

So my conclusion is that I don't expect a 3G tablet with no contract needed. But if I'm wrong, that would be HUGE!

And, who knows: the recent 'sponsorship' by ATT of the 3G Special Offer Kindle may mean it's not completely impossible.


----------



## Broadus

A decent tablet with free 3G? Amazon would not be able to make them fast enough. This certainly qualifies as "too good to be true," but like Ann, I would love to be wrong.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann is right (of course )...

Here's what Amazon says on their website about Whispersync/Whispernet (bolding and underlining mine):

Syncing Material Across Your Devices

*If you read the same Kindle Store book across multiple Kindles, you'll find Whispersync makes it easy for you to switch back and forth. Whispersync synchronizes the bookmarks and furthest page read among devices registered to the same account. Whispersync is on by default to ensure a seamless reading experience for a book read across multiple Kindles.
*

and

No Wireless Contract, and No Wireless Fees

No monthly wireless bills, data plans, or commitments. Amazon pays for Kindle's wireless connectivity so you won't see a wireless bill. There is no wireless setupyou are ready to shop, purchase and read right out of the box.

See the Wireless Terms and Conditions for your Kindle for more information:

Kindle (Free 3G) Wireless Terms and Conditions
Kindle (U.S. Wireless) Wireless Terms and Conditions
Kindle Does Not Require a Wi-Fi Connection

*Whispernet utilizes Amazon's optimized technology plus high-speed data networks to enable you to wirelessly search, discover, and download content on the go. Your books are delivered via Whispernet, typically in less than 60 seconds. And since it is independent of Wi-Fi, you never have to hunt for a hotspot.*

So, either the author has misunderstood or is using the wrong term in the piece.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

I am very very interested in Amazon's tablet(s) - however, I am disappointed by the rumors that it will have no camera. The lack of FFC for video conferencing in any new Android/Honeycomb based portable device seems short-sighted. Here's hope the lack is only a rumor.


----------



## mooshie78

Yeah, there's no way the tablet would have free 3G.  All the 3G providers are doing away with unlimited plans and capping them at various amounts for different prices.  They're trying to limit data usage/get more money for it.  So there's no way Amazon could afford to give free 3G to people who buy their tablets as tablet users use a lot of data streaming videos and using other apps.  A lot more than on smartphones from one study I saw comparing iPad 3G usage to iPhone--which makes since as it's a lot more enjoyable to watch a movie on the bigger screen etc.


So I agree with the above.  It's just a bad rumor and likely from mixing up "whispersycn" with "whispernet."


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CegAbq said:


> I am very very interested in Amazon's tablet(s) - however, I am disappointed by the rumors that it will have no camera. The lack of FFC for video conferencing in any new Android/Honeycomb based portable device seems short-sighted. Here's hope the lack is only a rumor.


Whereas I'd like my Xoom even better if it didn't have the cameras. Especially if that meant it cost less. I have ZERO need or desire for a camera in a tablet device. Or a laptop, or desktop. And only limited need for one in a smart phone. I'm just not a camera person.


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> Whereas I'd like my Xoom even better if it didn't have the cameras. Especially if that meant it cost less. I have ZERO need or desire for a camera in a tablet device. Or a laptop, or desktop. And only limited need for one in a smart phone. I'm just not a camera person.


I always find it really interesting to see what uses/desires people have in a device.


----------



## mooshie78

Ann in Arlington said:


> Whereas I'd like my Xoom even better if it didn't have the cameras. Especially if that meant it cost less. I have ZERO need or desire for a camera in a tablet device. Or a laptop, or desktop. And only limited need for one in a smart phone. I'm just not a camera person.


Video camera is a must in a tablet for me. I use Skype and Facetime for video calls a TON on my iPad 2. I couldn't care less about taking still photos or home videos etc. with a tablet. But it's a great device for videocalls with friends and family who live far away since it's easier to carry around the house than a laptop.


----------



## CegAbq

mooshie78 said:


> Video camera is a must in a tablet for me. I use Skype and Facetime for video calls a TON on my iPad 2. I couldn't care less about taking still photos or home videos etc. with a tablet. But it's a great device for videocalls with friends and family who live far away since it's easier to carry around the house than a laptop.


I've got a daughter serving in the Peace Corps in Benin, Africa. She just started at the beginning of this month, so she'll be there for 27 months. When she can get internet access, Skype is how we talk with her & so to have a tablet with a FFC is also very desirable. If I have one & then also have my Android phone with my, then whenever I get an alert that she has been able to get online, I could open up my phone's mobile hot spot, fire up skype on the tablet & have a video chat anywhere anytime! 
Also as much as many folks want to use the internet connections for video &/or audio streaming & video conferencing, it would be amazing to think that Amazon's table would come with a free 3G connection. I'd really love that, but sounds like pie in the sky.
Although everything else I've heard about Amazon's tablet has be very very interesting, if it truly doesn't have a FFC, then I'll have to think long & hard. Might make me have to go to Acer or Asus. Hmmmm, wonder whether one would be able to connect a webcam to an Amazon tablet

So, I'm just waiting for now.


----------



## robertk328

mooshie78 said:


> Video camera is a must in a tablet for me. I use Skype and Facetime for video calls a TON on my iPad 2. I couldn't care less about taking still photos or home videos etc. with a tablet. But it's a great device for videocalls with friends and family who live far away since it's easier to carry around the house than a laptop.


Saw a guy at one of the Civil War sites for yesterday's 150th anniversary events using his iPad 2 as his camera. Talk about awkward. Facetime, etc., are fine, but get a dedicated camera would ya  Not quite as clumsy as the big cameras Ansel Adams lugged around, but still...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm guessing he wasn't one of the re-enactors?


----------



## robertk328

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm guessing he wasn't one of the re-enactors?


Ha - nope! But one of them was using a digital camera at one point. "pretty fancy camera for that day eh?" 

_Sent wirelessly using Tapatalk_


----------



## Cabinwood

Thanks for this, having been paying attention since I got my K3!  I can't wait to see what Amazon comes up with!  Hopefully I'll be able to be in the market for a tablet by next spring, this sounds very good!!!


----------



## drafter69

I don't know the connection but I signed up yesterday and today my e-mail address is being used to send 100's of spam e-mails that are being returned as undeliverable. I find it interesting that this started shortly after I gave my e-mail address. I have asked Earthlink Fraud division to intestigate. Has anyone else experienced any problems? Yes, I have run a full virus scan.
All these e-mails point people to a website called http://www.dailynews3.org/ 
Ron


----------



## CegAbq

drafter69 said:


> I don't know the connection but I signed up yesterday and today my e-mail address is being used to send 100's of spam e-mails that are being returned as undeliverable. I find it interesting that this started shortly after I gave my e-mail address. I have asked Earthlink Fraud division to intestigate. Has anyone else experienced any problems? Yes, I have run a full virus scan.
> All these e-mails point people to a website called http://www.dailynews3.org/
> Ron


I never had any problems after I signed up.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Those email addresses are secured in our database and I'm pretty certain your email hack didn't come from here.

Usually if your account is being used to send emails, it's caused by clicking on an unverified email attachment - that then reads your contact list and send emails on your behalf. That would not happen from your registering your email address for the tablet alert.



drafter69 said:


> I don't know the connection but I signed up yesterday and today my e-mail address is being used to send 100's of spam e-mails that are being returned as undeliverable. I find it interesting that this started shortly after I gave my e-mail address. I have asked Earthlink Fraud division to intestigate. Has anyone else experienced any problems? Yes, I have run a full virus scan.
> All these e-mails point people to a website called http://www.dailynews3.org/
> Ron


----------



## gina1230

No problems here either.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Broadus

drafter69 said:


> I don't know the connection but I signed up yesterday and today my e-mail address is being used to send 100's of spam e-mails that are being returned as undeliverable. I find it interesting that this started shortly after I gave my e-mail address. I have asked Earthlink Fraud division to intestigate. Has anyone else experienced any problems? Yes, I have run a full virus scan.
> All these e-mails point people to a website called http://www.dailynews3.org/
> Ron


Sorry to hear about that, Ron, but I've had no such problems since I signed up.


----------



## hakimast

Just signed up!


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

How Amazon Could Disrupt the Android Tablet Market
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2390439,00.asp


----------



## balaspa

Interesting article.  As for me, I still like having a dedicated reader and find I have little to no need for a tablet.


----------



## Brem

I honestly could care less about tablets, they never seemed to appeal to me. I'd like to see what Amazon does with this rumored tablet e-reader they might release.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for posting that link, J.R.! I merged it into this thread where we're collecting Amazon Tablet news and rumors.


----------



## CegAbq

Still anxiously & impatiently waiting for true hardcore news - very very curious as to what Amazon will actually release.


----------



## robertk328

balaspa said:


> Interesting article. As for me, I still like having a dedicated reader and find I have little to no need for a tablet.


I have a tablet (iPad 2) and agree it's nicer having the smaller, lighter Kindle to read with.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just thought I'd quote the OP of this thread for those coming in late:



Harvey said:


> Get alerted by e-mail when (if?) the Amazon tablet becomes available!
> 
> We don't have any more info about Amazon's new tablet than you do. But as we all know, rumors are rife that Amazon may soon make an announcement.
> 
> Want to be among the first to find out? Sign up at the link below and we'll alert you as soon as the news breaks.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/tablet-alert.php
> 
> If history is an indicator, these could sell out shortly after they're announced. Signing up for the alert improves your chances of seeing it at its earliest availability.
> 
> And here's another reason to sign up: on the first day of availability, *we'll randomly choose one of you... and send you the new Amazon tablet courtesy of KindleBoards!*


----------



## unitbit

I definitely like having the light weight kindle versus a full iPad/tablet!


----------



## Geoffrey

Depending on what comes out, I may or may not get an Amazon Tablet.  Once I get one, it will be Android and not Apple ..... but as for rumors, if the Amazon isn't as good as the other Androids, my book geekishness may not necessarily override my overall tech geekishness .... but, that all depends on what the come out with.

I don't have a problem owning a kindle and a tablet and using one for reading and one for surfing.


----------



## CegAbq

Geoffrey said:


> Depending on what comes out, I may or may not get an Amazon Tablet. Once I get one, it will be Android and not Apple ..... but as for rumors, if the Amazon isn't as good as the other Androids, my book geekishness may not necessarily override my overall tech geekishness .... but, that all depends on what the come out with.
> 
> I don't have a problem owning a kindle and a tablet and using one for reading and one for surfing.


I couldn't have said it any better!


----------



## Mr. RAD

Upcoming Amazon tablet to undercut Apple's iPad

I'm not sure what to think about the image. Could be Photoshopped or something.

This all sounds interesting as I've yet to get a Kindle. But rumors are rumors until proven fact. So, is this for real? Is Amazon building a new tablet device that will take on the iPad?


----------



## mooshie78

It's just a photoshopped image.

There have been no details, much less pictures, released of the long rumored Amazon tablet.


----------



## Jan Strnad

An Amazon tablet showing the Barnes and Noble website? Don't think so!


----------



## history_lover

Yeah, it's a concept model. Just some graphic artist's speculation. As far as I know, Amazon have not even confirmed/announced that they are developing a tablet. Until it's announced here: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-news - it's only speculation.


----------



## Me and My Kindle

_The Wall Street Journal_ reported that Amazon planned to release it "before October" -- so we should know within the next five weeks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

The image is completely photoshopped... but I will say that, when BGR (Boy Genius Report) reports a gadget rumor, I pay attention. They are the ones who correctly leaked the first-published pictures of the Kindle 2, back on Oct 3, 2008 - - a couple of months before Amazon's official announcement.

Still, this BGR story is just a re-blog of a NY Post story, so not much to get excited about... yet.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Who wouldnt want an amazon tablet? thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## howyoudoin

In!  

Go Amazon!


----------



## CegAbq

Another rumor!
http://news.punchjump.com/2011/08/29/amazon-to-sell-up-to-5m-tablets-in-q4-says-analyst/


----------



## caseyf6

Too funny that it has the B/N site on it...


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

Look out Apple, Amazon tablet could sell 3-5 million units in Q4 says analyst
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/look-out-apple-amazon-tablet-could-sell-35-million-units-in-q4-says-analyst-2346317.html


----------



## MamaProfCrash

If they ever announce the silly thing. 

I am sick of the hype. Announce the silly thing already


----------



## Shastastan

Bump.


----------



## J_T

I think it's silly to predict what Amazon can sell without any clue as to what the product is. Being cheaper than iPad will help, but if it can't do anything all the other tablets can do, they should still be worried.  They were a hit with the Kindle because it was a brand new gadget that no one had ever seen before. The release of a tablet will just look like an "iPad knock-off" unless it's special.


----------



## Broadus

If Amazon can deliver a tablet close to Kindle readability with the versatility of a tablet, it will be what I've been waiting for. If it's just another Android tablet, then it's going to have to be comparatively inexpensive to get people's attention.

And what's with the earlier reports that Amazon is planning to release one this fall while they work on "the real thing" for next spring? It seems that I read something like that a while back. Of course, most everything is conjecture at this point.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

DiscoDan said:


> I think it's silly to predict what Amazon can sell without any clue as to what the product is.


I agree that any such prediction is worth what we pay for it. OTOH, there is apparently a lot of interest in what Amazon is up to, so it wouldn't be too surprising for people to write about it just to get some extra visibility for themselves among all the hype. If I were to write a blog post about it, I might pick up some traffic; if I make some eye-catching "predictions," I might get even more traffic if those predictions inspire others to share my post with their friends.

Hmm, what am I doing writing this message on KB, it sounds like I have a blog post to write!


----------



## Sharon Red

Wow I am very interested in seeing if this actually becomes true...


----------



## Meemo

Here's more fuel for the rumor fire. Has anyone seen this new version of Amazon's site?

http://thenextweb.com/insider/2011/08/30/amazon-is-testing-a-slick-new-site-design-built-with-tablets-in-mind/


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I read about it via a couple of blogs I get. . .but haven't seen it myself. . .from the screen shot in the article it looks remarkably like KindleBoards!


----------



## J_T

Apparently I am one of the "select few" who get to see it. It only comes up when I use Google Chrome, though. Personally I like the classic homepage better, but it probably is a lot easier for tablet use.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

It would be nice to redesign the Amazon site. The site looks too much like a newspaper which was fine when the web was young. But sites need to catch up to the times.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

On our local news tonite they announced that Amazon's new 10 inch tablet wont go into production until the first of next yr and thus is delayed.

The 7 inch tablet may (but only 'may') still come out this fall.

That's how they described them, didnt give any other info. So not sure if the 7 inch one is a tablet or one of the e-readers.


----------



## Meemo

Interesting - a quick google provided some more info...

http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2011/08/31/amazon-tablet-delayed-until-next-year/

*Amazon Tablet Delayed until Next Year
August 31st, 2011 by Nate Hoffelder · 4 Comments · hardware rumors

"Digitimes is back again with another rumor, and this time the AmTab has been delayed. Specifically, the 10″ AmTab is delayed until next year. But Digitimes also reported that the 7″ AmTab is going to be released in October.

 Mass production of Amazon's 10.1-inch tablet PC reportedly will be conducted in the first quarter of 2012 with Foxconn Electronics (Hon Hai Precision Industry) to handle the orders, according to sources from upstream component suppliers.

Amazon's 7-inch tablet PC, which is supplied by Quanta Computer, is expected to start shipping in October, the sources added.

I've always doubted these rumors as a matter of principle, but I have to say that this new one does seem to at least have some consistency (with Digitimes' own rumors, at least). We've heard before that there are 2 tablets, and one was supposed to be in assembly already.

Of course, Digitimes also reported that Amazon received around a million tablets already, and there's no sign that has happened. And then there's the rumor that Amazon tablets are based on Nvidia CPUs, or that Samsung developed the tablets for Amazon. Again, there's no way to tell if either of those rumors have happened."
*
This Digitimes entry is apparently the source for this newest rumor. http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20110831PD211.html I do hope they're right about the 7" tablet, since that's what I'd want anyway.


----------



## CollinKelley

I've been using the Kindle app on my iPhone and on my Mac, and I really have no interest in an iPad, but if Amazon releases a tablet I will definitely buy it. Hope the rumours are true!


----------



## Liam Ireland

Just signed up, I hope it becomes true.


----------



## ginaf20697

Oh well, at least I will have more time to save my Amazon points.


----------



## Brodys Mom

The 7" is the one I want. If I wanted a 10" screen i can just carry round my laptop.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Brodys Mom said:


> The 7" is the one I want. If I wanted a 10" screen i can just carry round my laptop.


^5!


----------



## shiny_cherry41

oh! i think I'm already late seeing this post. I love giveaways and promos, I hope Amazon will have more.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Brodys Mom said:


> The 7" is the one I want. If I wanted a 10" screen i can just carry round my laptop.


well, even a 10" tablet is less weighty than a similarly sized laptop or netbook. . . . .I'm not sure which, if either, will speak to me. But I am interested in seeing what they end up offering!


----------



## Guest

omg THE DROOLINESS! http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/amazon-kindle-tablet/


----------



## David Wisehart

The rumors and reports are heating up:

http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/amazon-kindle-tablet/

Highlights:
- Color tablet
- Android
- $250
- November
- 7-inch screen
- two-finger multi-touch
- 10-inch version possible Q1 2012, if first one is a hit
- Kindle app book reader
- Kindle Cloud music player
- Instant Video movie player
- Amazon's Android Appstore
- free subscription to Amazon Prime (?)

David


----------



## Victorine

Yay! I'm excited for this. 

Vicki


----------



## jd78

Interesting read, thanks...

One of the things I got from the article is that the "source" is probably an employee in a department that does testing, but no one that is really in the loop. For example, someone in the loop would have been able to confirm if a touch screen e-ink Kindle was in the works or not, or at least that is my experience from working in a rather large corporation and have been on a team that has received alpha/beta products.

Also, I think the $249 price point is still too high especially for 7". $199 w/Amazon Prime would make it virtually a no-brainer IMO.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Interesting. Not wild about it being backlit. My K3 is still very new to me, so I'll likely wait for the multi-touch eInk one the article says they are working on for the future. Fall 2012, maybe?


----------



## HAGrant

David Wisehart said:


> The rumors and reports are heating up:
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/amazon-kindle-tablet/
> 
> Highlights:
> - Color tablet
> - Android
> - $250
> - November
> - 7-inch screen
> - two-finger mutli-touch
> - 10-inch version possible Q1 2012, if first one is a hit
> - Kindle app book reader
> - Kindle Cloud music player
> - Instant Video movie player
> - Amazon's Android Appstore
> - free subscription to Amazon Prime (?)
> 
> David


Great news, thanks for posting this info. I have a book with 20 color photos that's on Amazon right now in black and white. I would love for Kindle readers to see it in color.


----------



## 25803

I know what's going on my Christmas list. This is so awesome


----------



## Me and My Kindle

TechCrunch had another article where they pointed out that Amazon has just done a major re-design of their home page, presumably to make it more tablet-friendly. (They're rolling it out in waves, so some people are already seeing it, but some people aren't!)

http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/amazon-coms-big-redesign-is-arriving-soon/​
The biggest change is that Amazon has moved sidebar links for purchasing mp3s and videos to the _top_ of the page, instead of the _side_ of the page. That would make them the first thing you'd see on an Amazon tablet -- and would also make your more likely to click through and buy something!


----------



## BrianKittrell

Hmm, very interesting. Looks like Nook will have some stiff competition in the color tablet area.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

$250 isn't bad, but I don't really know what I'd use it for.


----------



## David Wisehart

This could really open up the market for children's ebooks.

David


----------



## eurotrash

Looks like no new e-ink then... there are already a sufficient number of companies out there making a variety of tablets, I wish amazon would stick with e-readers.


----------



## Gregory Lynn

David Wisehart said:


> This could really open up the market for children's ebooks.
> 
> David


Graphic novels and atlases come to mind.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've been eager to find out about the alleged tablet, this was interesting.  I'll skip it if it is as described, since I already have a 7 inch wifi Android tablet to travel with.  Having only six gig of ram would be a no go for me as a travel entertainment device if there is no sd card slot.

If they come out with a 3G version later, I might be interested if they cut some kind of good deal for 3G service.  I've been rooting for 3G, ideally with free or heavily subsidized streaming of Amazon video and mp3.  That would intrigue me!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I'm a little disappointed, looks like just the Tablet for now, no new Kindle yet. http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/amazon-kindle-tablet/


----------



## JRTomlin

Actually for Amazon that looks very big, if this is true:



> Amazon has been able to trim the cost of the device to half of the entry-level iPad. And it will be the same price as Barnes & Noble's Nook Color, which this will very obviously compete with directly. Both have 7-inch color touch screens. Both run Android.


Android and half the price of iPad? I'm not in the market but I know a lot of people including some Apple fanbois who might just be there with CC in hand.


----------



## Jesslyn

I am SO there.  I have the orignal iPad and it is generally way to heavy and bulky to carry around all the time.  I tried for a while, but not anymore.  I can't wait for an Amazon device.  I am already invested in Kindle, Amazon Prime, their Cloud Player and movies.  I would love to be able to take both devices with me.  

I've been a Kindle user since the early days and I imagine that I will be upgrading every year for the next few with this device the same way I did with my Kindle.  These days it would take a major, serious, world-shattering upgrade for me to upgrade my Kindle (no I don't want a touchscreen) and I look forward to the day when I can say the same about a Kindle tablet.


----------



## Broadus

If the device is 6 GB, then it is way too small to do what I need. 32 GB and able to run Android apps would be perfect, but I may very well not be who Amazon is targeting.


----------



## boquet

Thank you for posting all this information.  This is dissappionting new for me though. I was hoping they would release an improved e-ink Kindle. Might as well buy one now, seeing as the Kindle 4 will be LCD


----------



## MoyJoy

okay!

i'll have to be just a companion though cause I'm not giving up my e-ink!


----------



## AshMP

If this is true...and it probably is...I'm sort of bummed.  I have an iPad...but I like a dedicated reader, and hope Amazon continues to push forward with making eInk a true focus...not like B&N that lagged for a long time because of the success of the color Nook.


----------



## Holly

I'm on the disappointed side too.  Really wanted just a touch screen Kindle.  Color optional.  Have an iPad, so I don't really see the benefit of this.  Will continue to love my Kindle 3.  Too bad they are calling this tablet a Kindle.  Makes me think that this is all that will be coming out.


----------



## Meemo

Italiahaircolor said:


> If this is true...and it probably is...I'm sort of bummed. I have an iPad...but I like a dedicated reader, and hope Amazon continues to push forward with making eInk a true focus...not like B&N that lagged for a long time because of the success of the color Nook.


I'm not much of a Nook fan but their schedule for updating the eInk Nook was pretty similar to Kindle's - the original Nook started shipping in late 2009, and the Nook Touch started shipping June 2011 - so about 18 months.

I wouldn't put it past Amazon to still have an eInk Touch reader in their pocket as well, even if the "source" didn't know about it. Maybe he was only supposed to leak the tablet info. 

At any rate, I'm hanging on to my gift certificates & saving my pennies - especially if they throw in the Amazon Prime membership, that's like getting it for $170.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Sounds ok, the size is just right. But I'm disappointed no e-ink. I dont really need a tablet but could be tempted if combined with my e-reader.

The UI sounds good.

Low on memory tho, 6 GB, dependent on "cloud" or not. I wonder what battery life is like?

Meh, I'm in no hurry to trade in my K3, altho I do worry it will develop 'issues.'


----------



## AshMP

*Meemo* I would certainly hope so.

Amazon is behind the times when it comes to a tablet, but they have always been leaps and bounds ahead when it came to an eReader. Every single Kindle user is an eInk lover...that's why we buy them, that's what we use them for. Most, if not all, have purchased a tablet in some form or another...a Kindle Tablet, while inventive, isn't Earth shattering news to me...and I probably won't rush out to grab one. Another Kindle, of course--especially if they've honed in on what the reader wants/needs and are keeping up with the trends of the market--is a different story.

I hope Amazon doesn't loose sight of the fact that B&N snuck ahead in the opinion polls with their latest release...


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

I bet Amazon backed off of the 10 inch version because of the HP TouchPad debacle.

And talk about a farce...they pulled it from the market, but they just brought it back. At its clearance price point: $99. 

Amazon probably sees no point in providing a similar device at a loss or low profit. So they are regrouping and restrategizing.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

Gregory Lynn said:


> Graphic novels and atlases come to mind.


Sci/tech books too!


----------



## Toby

For those of us that already has Prime, I wonder if we will get Prime for free or not, if buying the Amazon Tablet? Has anyone else wondered this? That is, if Prime will be free. Just saying.


----------



## Jesslyn

Toby said:


> For those of us that already has Prime, I wonder if we will get Prime for free or not, if buying the Amazon Tablet? Has anyone else wondered this? That is, if Prime will be free. Just saying.


If they offer me free Prime, then that is an $80 coupon I will take any day!


----------



## Lalilulelo

Holly said:


> I'm on the disappointed side too. Really wanted just a touch screen Kindle. Color optional. Have an iPad, so I don't really see the benefit of this. Will continue to love my Kindle 3. Too bad they are calling this tablet a Kindle. Makes me think that this is all that will be coming out.


I think the wording in the article doesn't suggest whoever let the folks at TechCrunch play with the Kindle tablet is behind the disconfirmation of there being a newer e-ink Kindle awaiting release. Also, I don't think Amazon would name this backlit LCD tablet (a distinctly more high-end device) simply the Kindle, making it the subsequent update of their now four-year old ereader and consequently give up their most flourishing share of the e-ink market.


----------



## derek alvah

Hope this is not true. Amazon and kindle have always stood for dedicated e-reader and e-ink. For people who want to read. Appears amazon is getting out of the e-reader business and into the tablet business (only a few years behind Barnes and Noble), this doesn't appeal to me at all. Already have an iPad 2, so I don't need a toy tablet. I wonder how many people who have always dogged out the nook color and tablets in general for being back lit will buy one and talk about how great it is now?


Again....hope this is not true. Give us an new e-ink reader for those who like to read.


----------



## Meemo

They aren't abandoning eInk. As the techcrunch guy said:

_As far as the existing e-ink-based Kindles, all I've heard is that they'll continue to co-exist with this new tablet (though the DX may or may not stick around). They'll simply be the low-end, low-cost Kindles, whereas this new one will be the high-end one (at least until the 10-inch version comes out, if it does). One source said it doesn't seem likely that Amazon is going to release a touch-screen e-ink Kindle, like the new Nook, anytime soon. But none of that is confirmed, it's simply speculation based on the emphasis on getting this new tablet to market.
_

It won't be for everyone, just like Kindle isn't, but there's a market for this (witness the NookColor, which by the way didn't start shipping until November 2010 so Amazon isn't "years behind") and Amazon's one-upping B&N with their streaming video and cloud services and android market. NC has none of that without rooting it. I didn't think I'd like reading on a tablet myself, but as it turns out the main reason I don't like reading on my iPad is the size, not the backlighting - but a 7" screen would be just right for bedtime reading while my husband sleeps - as long as I could easily put it in night mode like I can the Kindle app for iPad. Plus there's already a Kobo app in Amazon's Android Appstore, so folks who want to can access other eBook stores for ePubs.

Like I said there's a market for it. Lots of people only want eInk. Then again, lots of people say "I won't buy an eReader unless/until it's backlit." I'm sure Amazon has a good idea of how many people are reading only on backlit devices now with their Kindle apps - they're giving lots of them a better option than reading on their phones or their computers.


----------



## derek alvah

I hope you're right. I really do. Plus It all still seems to be speculation, so I shouldn't jump the gun (as I tend to do) just yet. I just don't want to see dedicated kindle e-ink readers become extinct.


----------



## Broadus

I'm one of those without a tablet, yet. Like many, it would not be an either/or e-ink Kindle or tablet, but both. For heavily-linked research-sort of books, the K3 is just too "clunky" for me. That's where a tablet will come in. I've just been waiting for prices to come down a bit and resolution to increase some. I was hoping the Amazon tablet would fit the bill. If this report is accurate, it will come short of what I need, but it will doubtlessly work for many.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Two things:  Warning -- my opinions only  

1.  Jeff Bezos has always been a reader first -- I don't believe he'll ever abandon e-ink and in fact he's stated as much in interviews.

2.  While this is the strongest rumor to date, and is probably mostly accurate, information about this device doesn't preclude additional Kindle upgrades in the future.  Given the history of Kindle releases, November is actually on the early side based on the K3 having come out only just a year ago.  I'm not particularly surprised that they seem to be focusing on a tablet now (B&N has announced a new nook color to come out soon, too) but I wouldn't be surprised to see a K4 in the early spring.  Plus it's still not an announcement by Amazon, though probably an authorized 'leak'.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

Amazon's Kindle Tablet Is Very Real. I've Seen It, Played With It.
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/amazon-kindle-tablet/


----------



## Meemo

And yet more grist for the mill...how might a Nook Color 2 possibly change things for the Amazon launch? (Although I'm guessing Amazon already knew about this.)

http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/barnes-and-noble-preparing-nook-color-2-for-september-launch/


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

Here's another article on the matter:

Amazon Is Only Launching A 7″ Tablet? Genius. (Plus A Mockup!)
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/amazon-kindle-tablet-photo/


----------



## Hoosiermama

If I can use this tablet to play movies (to entertain the 2 1/2 year old grandson when out and about and he gets fussy) and I can use it as a reader, I am very interested. If I can't play movies on it, then not so much. That size really appeals to me, and hopefully it has 3G, so that I can access stuff online when out (and not depend on being in a hotspot).

Can't wait til the specifics from Amazon come out!


----------



## larryb52

Hoosiermama said:


> If I can use this tablet to play movies (to entertain the 2 1/2 year old grandson when out and about and he gets fussy) and I can use it as a reader, I am very interested. If I can't play movies on it, then not so much. That size really appeals to me, and hopefully it has 3G, so that I can access stuff online when out (and not depend on being in a hotspot).
> 
> Can't wait til the specifics from Amazon come out!


i just wanted a reader & a touch reader is what I wanted. I don't want movies on a 7" screen...I have a dvd player & tv & movies and movies will only work with wifi, its just amazon trying to make a run at the ipad. For one its kind of tough to take on a company that came up with the device that defined tablet. A couple pretty good companies have gone here & failed, I mean didn't they just release last year a smaller e ink reader & now they jump to a pad?, I don't understand the logic. Amazon defined e ink readers & is headed into uncharted waters...maybe it would of been best to be the big fish in the little pond (e ink) than the small fish in the larger (tablet)....just my 2 cents...


----------



## CollinKelley

I just read the article and saw the mock-up from TechCrunch (and read all the comments at their site already declaring it a failed device) and I'm still interested in buying one. I do want a small, light device that I will primarily use as a reader, but if I want to check my email or update Twitter, then I can do that, too. If the $250 price point is true, I'm willing to gamble and try one. Remember how many people said the iPad was going to be Apple's biggest flop?


----------



## ginaf20697

I really want the bigger one. It will be good for cookbooks. They really don't work well on a regular Kindle and 7" is too small for you to see the whole recipe and if you can you'd have to squint.


----------



## Meemo

I'm the "they" they're talking about here in that 2nd techcrunch article http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/amazon-kindle-tablet-photo/:

"By launching with a 7″ tablet (and only a 7″ tablet), Amazon is making it clear: they don't want the Kindle tablet to be the iPad. They want it to be everything the iPad is not.

They want it to be *small*, and comfortable to read in bed. This is a Kindle, after all. For many folks who just want something to read in bed or throw into their bag to read on the train, the iPad's nearly 10-inch display can feel a bit gigantic.

They want it to be *cheap*. Smaller displays are cheaper right up front, require less plastic for the body, and can get by with a lesser battery and a smaller backlight. More than a year after launch, the cheapest iPad you can buy new will set you back $499. According to the same source whose Kindle tablet we used, Amazon currently has it priced at half that: just $250. Even launching a 10-incher alongside would increase R&D costs, as well as lead consumers to believe that the 10″ model is the flagship (thereby throwing it up directly against the iPad and everything else.)

Meanwhile, they're moving away from the direction that most other Android tablets have taken. This isn't a be-all, do-all machine - it's a new and improved Kindle, just as the name will imply. They're aiming for simplicity, distilling the homescreen down to a Cover Flow-esque arrangement, making the entire experience all about your books, movies, and other media. And if you happen to want it to do other stuff? Sure, it can do that - they even have their very own App Store! But this isn't an Android tablet. It's a Kindle, and it just happens to run Android."

Despite lots of the comments that were made in response to that article, Amazon's smart, and they've been getting their ducks in a row leading up to this. The Android Appstore, the Cloud for music and now Kindle and streaming video - the one downside would probably be the lack of 3G so that you could access the Cloud from anywhere. It won't be for everyone, but then what device is?


----------



## derek alvah

Grrr..I'm sorry, but..it's just that amazon has always condemned back-lit e-readers. "Cannot be read in bright sunlight", "Eye strain when reading for long periods of time", "Poor battery life of back-lit devices" and "Kindle readers want dedicated e-readers". How can amazon consider this a new improved Kindle (seems hypocritical) when as an e-reader it is everything they have always said is bad in e-readers? I know there is a market for tablets and by all means I wish them the best in the tablet market. But touting it as the new improved Kindle just seems wrong to me. Only my opinion, I know. No official release yet, plus I won't be buying one since I already have an iPad and much prefer reading on a non-back-lit e-ink screen Kindle (which used to be amazons main selling point for the Kindle) to reading on a tablet device anyway. Again, only one persons opinion out of many and not meant as an attack on anyone who wants one. OK..rant over.


----------



## Brodys Mom

How much does it weigh? I hope it's lighter than my NookColor. I wonder how long the battery lasts? I actually can't wait for this!!


----------



## Jesslyn

Meemo said:


> I'm the "they" they're talking about here in that 2nd techcrunch article http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/amazon-kindle-tablet-photo/:
> 
> "By launching with a 7″ tablet (and only a 7″ tablet), Amazon is making it clear: they don't want the Kindle tablet to be the iPad. They want it to be everything the iPad is not.
> 
> They want it to be *small*, and comfortable to read in bed. This is a Kindle, after all. For many folks who just want something to read in bed or throw into their bag to read on the train, the iPad's nearly 10-inch display can feel a bit gigantic.
> 
> They want it to be *cheap*. Smaller displays are cheaper right up front, require less plastic for the body, and can get by with a lesser battery and a smaller backlight. More than a year after launch, the cheapest iPad you can buy new will set you back $499. According to the same source whose Kindle tablet we used, Amazon currently has it priced at half that: just $250. Even launching a 10-incher alongside would increase R&D costs, as well as lead consumers to believe that the 10″ model is the flagship (thereby throwing it up directly against the iPad and everything else.)
> 
> Meanwhile, they're moving away from the direction that most other Android tablets have taken. This isn't a be-all, do-all machine - it's a new and improved Kindle, just as the name will imply. They're aiming for simplicity, distilling the homescreen down to a Cover Flow-esque arrangement, making the entire experience all about your books, movies, and other media. And if you happen to want it to do other stuff? Sure, it can do that - they even have their very own App Store! But this isn't an Android tablet. It's a Kindle, and it just happens to run Android."
> 
> Despite lots of the comments that were made in response to that article, Amazon's smart, and they've been getting their ducks in a row leading up to this. The Android Appstore, the Cloud for music and now Kindle and streaming video - the one downside would probably be the lack of 3G so that you could access the Cloud from anywhere. It won't be for everyone, but then what device is?


EXACTLY! This isnt a replacement to the Kindle, nor an iPad clone. This is more of a Kindle media edition. As an iPad owner, I welcome a smaller form factor. The iPad is not comfortable to read in bed and I welcome the ability to watch movies on it. I imagine that movies will be able to be downloaded to the device via wifi for offline viewing, similar to music in the current Cloud player. And I can double my fun since Amazon's Cloud storage can also hold documents etc.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Broadus said:


> I'm one of those without a tablet, yet. Like many, it would not be an either/or e-ink Kindle or tablet, but both. For heavily-linked research-sort of books, the K3 is just too "clunky" for me. That's where a tablet will come in. I've just been waiting for prices to come down a bit and resolution to increase some. I was hoping the Amazon tablet would fit the bill. If this report is accurate, it will come short of what I need, but it will doubtlessly work for many.


The HTC and Samsung tablets and other devices have excellent high quality resolution.

The HTC Flyer tablet is about 7 inches....super nice, almost as light as the K3, but very low memory and dont know about battery life but probably on the short side. The reading app looked nice, but it was backlit, not e-ink.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

larryb52 said:


> i just wanted a reader & a touch reader is what I wanted. I don't want movies on a 7" screen...I have a dvd player & tv & movies and movies will only work with wifi, its just amazon trying to make a run at the ipad. For one its kind of tough to take on a company that came up with the device that defined tablet. A couple pretty good companies have gone here & failed, I mean didn't they just release last year a smaller e ink reader & now they jump to a pad?, I don't understand the logic. Amazon defined e ink readers & is headed into uncharted waters...maybe it would of been best to be the big fish in the little pond (e ink) than the small fish in the larger (tablet)....just my 2 cents...


Movies only work on wifi??

I watch movies and TV shows on my iTouch and Samsung Fascinate phone....they're fine. Would be even better on a 7 inch. Of course bigger is better for that, but watching video on the small screens it actually a very decent experience.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Meemo said:


> I'm the "they" they're talking about here in that 2nd techcrunch article http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/amazon-kindle-tablet-photo/:
> 
> "By launching with a 7″ tablet (and only a 7″ tablet), Amazon is making it clear: they don't want the Kindle tablet to be the iPad. They want it to be everything the iPad is not.


It doesnt sound like this is a Kindle nor will it be branded one. It is being marketed as a tablet from what we've read so far.


----------



## Broadus

I'm sure this is stated somewhere, but how will this projected Kindle tablet be different from the Nook Color tablet? Will it be able to be rooked like the Nook? About the only thing I like right now about it is the rumored price, again, like the Nook Color.


----------



## Meemo

9MMare said:


> It doesnt sound like this is a Kindle nor will it be branded one. It is being marketed as a tablet from what we've read so far.


According to the article they're calling it Kindle. *"It's called simply the "Amazon Kindle". But it's not like any Kindle you've seen before. It displays content in full color. It has a 7-inch capacitive touch screen. And it runs Android." *

But that's just rumor for now, of course. There's the Nook and the Nook Color. Will Amazon end up adding something to Kindle to differentiate? Maybe. Kindle Tab? Kindle Kolor? (Nah...to close to Nook Color.) Around here it could be the KT.


----------



## Meemo

Broadus said:


> I'm sure this is stated somewhere, but how will this projected Kindle tablet be different from the Nook Color tablet? Will it be able to be rooked like the Nook? About the only thing I like right now about it is the rumored price, again, like the Nook Color.


One big difference is you'll have Amazon's customer service behind it instead of B&N's. That counts for a lot for me. You'll have access to the Amazon cloud and Amazon streaming video.

Here's another interesting article:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20101227-1/why-amazons-will-be-the-first-successful-android-tablet/


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Meemo said:


> According to the article they're calling it Kindle. *"It's called simply the "Amazon Kindle". But it's not like any Kindle you've seen before. It displays content in full color. It has a 7-inch capacitive touch screen. And it runs Android." *
> 
> But that's just rumor for now, of course. There's the Nook and the Nook Color. Will Amazon end up adding something to Kindle to differentiate? Maybe. Kindle Tab? Kindle Kolor? (Nah...to close to Nook Color.) Around here it could be the KT.


Huh, well you are right about that.

Sorry!


----------



## Linjeakel

Meemo said:


> One big difference is you'll have Amazon's customer service behind it instead of B&N's. That counts for a lot for me. You'll have access to the Amazon cloud and Amazon streaming video.
> 
> Here's another interesting article:
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20101227-1/why-amazons-will-be-the-first-successful-android-tablet/


Two things stand out from this latest article. It's the first time someone has said that this tablet will have 3G whispernet included, just like the current Kindles - i.e. no additional plan required as with iPads. It also says that the 10inch tablet, to be released later, may have dual screen capability - backlit and e-ink - so you can change it according to what you're using it for. This gets more and more interesting by the minute - can't wait for the official announcements.


----------



## robertk328

Meemo said:


> Here's more fuel for the rumor fire. Has anyone seen this new version of Amazon's site?
> 
> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2011/08/30/amazon-is-testing-a-slick-new-site-design-built-with-tablets-in-mind/


It's active for me this morning.


----------



## kellymcclymer

How did I not know this thread was here? I've been waiting with bated breath to see how Amazon would counter the color Nook.

THANK YOU! for the great info.


----------



## Meemo

Linjeakel said:


> Two things stand out from this latest article. It's the first time someone has said that this tablet will have 3G whispernet included, just like the current Kindles - i.e. no additional plan required as with iPads. It also says that the 10inch tablet, to be released later, may have dual screen capability - backlit and e-ink - so you can change it according to what you're using it for. This gets more and more interesting by the minute - can't wait for the official announcements.


Yeah, but I'm not sure where he got those two bits of info. The techcrunch guy who looked at it specifically said the 7" tablet will NOT have 3G. And as far as the dual screen capability, he said that's pretty far down the road, NOT in the 10" tablet that's probably coming next year. Don't know if he has some different sources that he didn't mention, or whether he just didn't read carefully enough.


----------



## Geoffrey

I"m waiting for Amazon to make an official announcement as well as waiting to see what else comes out in the next few months. I intend to buy a tablet this fall/winter and I intend it to be an Android tablet. Whether it's this or someone else's depends on device specifications.

This one, if it's released as described, has some positives and some negatives going for it.

*Its comparatively cheap* - a plus. $250 is more than I paid for my last kindle but less the 3 before it ...
*It's not 3G *- a neutral. I didn't intend to get a new data contract with anyone anyways - my phone already has one and that's plenty.
*6GB* - a neutral. it would only be used occasionally for music playing and I don't think I need it to hold multiple movies
*a forked android* - a neutral. I'd have to see it and play with it first.
*Amazon App Store and no android store* - a minus. I don't want an iPad partially because I don't like closed systems.
*no camera* - a minus Everything has cameras in them nowadays

it remains to be seen how much I can customize wallpapers and easily upload non-amazon books as well as what types of book files it does and doesn't support.


----------



## Meemo

Geoffrey said:


> I"m waiting for Amazon to make an official announcement as well as waiting to see what else comes out in the next few months. I intend to buy a tablet this fall/winter and I intend it to be an Android tablet. Whether it's this or someone else's depends on device specifications.
> 
> This one, if it's released as described, has some positives and some negatives going for it.
> 
> *Its comparatively cheap* - a plus. $250 is more than I paid for my last kindle but less the 3 before it ...
> *It's not 3G *- a neutral. I didn't intend to get a new data contract with anyone anyways - my phone already has one and that's plenty.
> *6GB* - a neutral. it would only be used occasionally for music playing and I don't think I need it to hold multiple movies
> *a forked android* - a neutral. I'd have to see it and play with it first.
> *Amazon App Store and no android store* - a minus. I don't want an iPad partially because I don't like closed systems.
> *no camera* - a minus Everything has cameras in them nowadays
> 
> it remains to be seen how much I can customize wallpapers and easily upload non-amazon books as well as what types of book files it does and doesn't support.


So maybe you can define "forked Android" for me? I keep seeing references to that and I'm not that savvy about Android - what does "forked" mean?

One thing I noticed as far as your point about non-Amazon books - Kobo has a free app in the Amazon's Android Appstore - so almost any ePub could be read via the Kobo app except for Nook ePubs (unless you're willing to play with the DRM). Don't see a Nook app and I don't know whether that's an Amazon decision or a B&N decision. There's also Aldiko for ePubs and PDFs, I've seen a number of folks on Nookboards who use Aldiko on their Nook Colors. There's also an Audible app for those interested in Audible books.


----------



## DYB

Let's not panic! I'm in the camp of "I want an eInk device only to read books." So if (and the operative word here is _*if*_) this is the new "Kindle," I'll be bummed. But I would be very surprised if Amazon and Bezos abandoned their eInk device - considering the fact that it's the leader in its industry and they've spent all of their time distinguishing it from the iPad. I don't believe everything techcrunch says. What reason do we have to believe him? So let's wait and see what Amazon actually releases before we panic.

I would be interested in the dual-screen. But not in the backlit screen only. If it comes down to a a choice of backlit screens - I'm getting an iPad. But I don't think we'll be facing that choice. And there's no need to start hoarding Kindles to last you for the rest of your life! (Although I've thought about it...)


----------



## KBoards Admin

This article certainly seems highly credible, and I'll be surprised if an announcement isn't made *very* soon.

The article indicates this is to be the new Kindle model... i.e. not a separate line of tablet devices that is a parallel offering with new e-reader devices. I don't know if that's true, but given that, I've altered the OP in this thread to indicate that we'll give away to one of you whichever is the next device that Amazon makes available for order (or pre-order). 

And we'll merge into this thread rumors/speculation about either Amazon's new tablet or its new model(s) of Kindle's... which may very well be one and the same topic.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm confident that even if the referenced article is totally accurate, Amazon will continue to make and sell eInk Kindles.  Partly for the dedicated readers who only want to read books, and partly so Amazon can continue to make commercials with Beautiful People reading their Kindles in beach chairs and smirking superiorly at iPad owners struggling with glare....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Meemo said:


> So maybe you can define "forked Android" for me? I keep seeing references to that and I'm not that savvy about Android - what does "forked" mean?


Forked means fragmented. Android is designed and licensed so that manufacturers can customize it and make it unique for them. This is great for innovation. Unfortunately, it can lead to problems with apps potentially having compatibility problems between different flavors of Android. Users could also be confused if how you use and operate different versions is different. This could be accidental or intentional by the makers. Generally it hasn't been a major problem so far, but it was an issue for the Nook Color, and looks like it will be an issue for the alleged Amazon tablet.


----------



## Meemo

The Hooded Claw said:


> Forked means fragmented. Android is designed and licensed so that manufacturers can customize it and make it unique for them. This is great for innovation. Unfortunately, it can lead to problems with apps potentially having compatibility problems between different flavors of Android. Users could also be confused if how you use and operate different versions is different. This could be accidental or intentional by the makers. Generally it hasn't been a major problem so far, but it was an issue for the Nook Color, and looks like it will be an issue for the alleged Amazon tablet.


Thanks for the explanation! I'm guessing it wouldn't be an issue if you stuck to the Amazon Android Appstore - that there'd be some indication somehow as to whether any given app is compatible with the Amazon tablet. Or barring that, that they'd have a policy similar to Kindle books - if you buy an app and it won't work on the Kindle tablet you can get a refund within a specified time limit. I do see that some of the apps say they require a certain version of Android or higher.

And I suppose, too, that means means my theory about using Kobo or Aldiko for ePubs could be faulty.


----------



## digireader

I imagine for those that already have an iPad or other tablet, then this may not be worthwhile. But for myself, who does not have an iPad but do have an android phone, then this is of interest to me....especially the price point. While it may not have a camera or other bells & whistles of an iPad or other tablet, I like that you can access their cloud services, movies, and app store from the unit. Of course, that just makes me more beholden to the World of Amazon in many ways. I think it will definitely be a contender and will be interesting to watch how this affects Nook Color and the supposed release of Nook Color 2 that has been rumored to be happening this month. 

I really like the idea of being able to have the option of back-lit or e-ink.


----------



## Meemo

Oh heck, why not muddy the waters even further??  Could this be the eInk K4?

http://www.pcauthority.com.au/News/269121,colour-kindle-coming-in-time-for-christmas.aspx


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

digireader said:


> ...this is of interest to me....especially the price point. [...] Of course, that just makes me more beholden to the World of Amazon in many ways.


If the pricing and feature information is correct, these two points are probably related. I heard & read that the HP TouchPad cost HP over $300 to make per unit -- which is why the price was originally so high (and which makes me question how their plan to produce more "to meet demand" and sell them at the close-out price can possibly work in HP's favor). I don't own one, but it sounds like HP didn't have a way to offset a break-even or moderate-loss price. Amazon, on the other hand, definitely has the ability to make up a moderate per-unit loss on the device with future content sales -- as long as not too many people wipe out the Amazon version of Android on it and install a non-Amazon version (assuming in advance that this will be possible eventually).


----------



## Meemo

Sooo...I'm not sure how I came across this, but there's already an Amazon 7" tablet of sorts. And I'm finding it strangely interesting. Probably because of the $170 price tag...



Viewsonic website lists as Key Features:

Operates with Android 2.2 OS, Flash 10.1 support, 802.11b/g networking and Bluetooth connectivity
Includes integrated Amazon services with Amazon Appstore for Android, Kindle for Android, Amazon MP3, Shopping on Amazon.com with Amazon Mobile, and Audible for Android
Direct access to Amazon Appstore for Android for instant download of thousands of free and premium apps for communication, entertainment and more.
High-resolution 800x480 touch screen with Rite Touch technology for stylus input
Front facing camera for video conferencing
8 GB internal memory and expandable memory up to 32GB with Micro SD slot for all your multimedia content
Features built-in G-sensor and accelerometer to respond to your movements
Slim, ergonomic and lightweight design, weighing in at 0.95 lbs. and measuring 0.55 inches thick
Enjoy videos, photos, games, apps and eBooks for full entertainment on the go
Built-in apps for streaming media, podcasts, radio and more
Get more done with mobile tools for e-mail, note taking, calendar, reading and research.
Customize and personalize with the endlessly expansive Android - apps, shortcuts, wallpapers and widgets all help make the ViewBook your own.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Meemo said:


> Sooo...I'm not sure how I came across this, but there's already an Amazon 7" tablet of sorts. And I'm finding it strangely interesting. Probably because of the $170 price tag...


Wow. That is _very_ interesting to me. If that can run the Square app for Android, I may get one for my small business, as it would meet multiple needs and would presumably "play nicely" with Virgin Mobile's mobile broadband WiFi device.


----------



## boquet

Meemo said:


> Oh heck, why not muddy the waters even further??  Could this be the eInk K4?
> 
> http://www.pcauthority.com.au/News/269121,colour-kindle-coming-in-time-for-christmas.aspx


  I hope not! I just ordered my K3 lol.


----------



## robertk328

boquet said:


> I hope not! I just ordered my K3 lol.


enjoy the K3


----------



## boquet

robertk328 said:


> enjoy the K3


Thank you!  Now I'll fit in with everyone on here lol


----------



## boquet

I read on a UK Kindle forum that the new tablet won't be released outside of USA because outside countries won't be able to use the cloud.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Crenel said:


> If that can run the Square app for Android...


A quick follow-up: "Francis" at Square Support says no. "We do not provide support for Android tablets at this time." Which conflicts with their FAQ, but still, not a good bet at this point.

However, as an Amazon tablet, it still looks attractive if you're OK with a back-lit screen instead of eInk.


----------



## wiccanhot

Meemo said:


> Sooo...I'm not sure how I came across this, but there's already an Amazon 7" tablet of sorts. And I'm finding it strangely interesting. Probably because of the $170 price tag...
> 
> *High-resolution 800x480 touch screen with Rite Touch technology for stylus input*


This isn't a capacitive screen with multi-touch.


----------



## Meemo

wiccanhot said:


> This isn't a capacitive screen with multi-touch.


No it isn't, and the screen resolution isn't fabulous either. But I have an iPad (and an iPhone) for things that I'd want those for. This isn't "The" Amazon tablet that techcrunch talked about - but it's similar in that it's a 7" tablet that's optimized for Amazon with their apps pre-installed on it, including the Amazon Appstore. All of which is kind of what appeals to me about the Amazon Kindle tablet. It's an eReader than can do some other stuff. I want something for reading in bed at night and I feel like I'm already living on borrowed time with my Literati. I could do a few extra things with this, like accessing my Amazon Cloud music, and email. And I could put my ePubs on it as well as Kindle books. I see it as being kind of like a frugal woman's Amazon Kindle tablet. 

But I'm not ordering yet - I'll keep an eye on it - maybe the price will come down some more. If it does, I'm probably all over it.


----------



## HappyGuy

Geoffrey said:


> *no camera* - a minus Everything has cameras in them nowadays


I agree, it is really neat being able to talk with the grandkids on their iPad via Skype while they're out and about! And video cams/cameras are so easy to implement these days.


----------



## robertk328

for the rumored price you have to make some concessions ... if the camera is that important, then it's not the right device for you.
looking forward to seeing what comes out though, as I'm sure many reading this thread are


----------



## geoffthomas

In my opinion if you want to take pictures, you want a camera - link it to your pc.
If you want to video conference or do video calling via skype, a tablet might be nice, but you probably can use your laptop.
And I for one do NOT want a single device that I use for all things.
Just don't.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Personally, I don't care for using a device like this (or an iTouch or iPad) for Skype calls.  Unless you hold it out in front of you, which is not comfortable, the camera angle is right up your nostrils.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Someone Nameless said:


> Personally, I don't care for using a device like this (or an iTouch or iPad) for Skype calls. Unless you hold it out in front of you, which is not comfortable, the camera angle is right up your nostrils.


People I know who do this usually set it on a table on a stand for skyping. It works for them. I agree that I would not want to hold any device at arms length for any length of time.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

After the Amazon Appstore got some negative public comments from one App developer, Amazon is trying out incentives to bring app developers into their App Store. This could indicate Amazon is trying to buff up the App Store in preparation for a tablet...Or not!

http://androinica.com/2011/09/amazon-seeking-android-developers-again-perhaps-in-anticipation-of-an-android-tablet/


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Based on the TechCrunch article from the guy who claims to have handled the actual device, http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/amazon-kindle-tablet/ it is very disappointing to know that the first Kindle Tablet will not have e-ink. Who needs another back lit device? Not me.


----------



## edwardgtalbot

Haven't read all 14 pages of this thread, but this new device strikes me as a direct competitor for the Nook Color, not the IPad or the e-ink kindle.  Which is not to say Amazon doesn't want to carve out space that might overlap, just that their target is very clear.  With the latest B&N Nook being excellent (I've debated getting one) and driving B&N digital sales along with the Nook Color, I see absolutely zero chance that Amazon abandons e-ink to B&N. There's no reason to.

As for how well it will do, I'd be shocked if it doesn't do well.  In a head to head comparison with Nook color, it holds its own - the fact that apparently it can't be rooted to install an unforked android, like the Nook color can, probably impacts no more than 1% of users. And I think all it has to do is match the Nook color to be a huge success, it doesn't have to be better than the Nook color - Amazons' massive existing base assures that.

I predict this thing, if it's as advertised and has no unexpected bugs, shoots the lights out and they can't even produce enough to meet demand. That said, I personally prefer e-ink for reading, and a 7 inch backlit tablet is not compelling for me.  A 10 inch tablet for say $299-$349 at some point, that might be interesting, not to replace my kindle, but as an alternative to my laptop for some activities other than writing.


----------



## larryb52

Joe Chiappetta said:


> Based on the TechCrunch article from the guy who claims to have handled the actual device, http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/amazon-kindle-tablet/ it is very disappointing to know that the first Kindle Tablet will not have e-ink. Who needs another back lit device? Not me.


i agree, I feel like the e-ink folks will get pushed to the side...


----------



## ginaf20697

It's a tablet not an e-reader. Tablets are backlit, e-readers are e-ink. Why is that so hard for people to understand? This isn't a replacement for the e-reader, it's just going to be another product Amazon sells.


----------



## geoffthomas

About 18 years ago several pc manufacturers made "tablet" computers.
They had a real keyboard, but could be swiveled so that only the screen showed and was accessible.
And they had writing translation.  You could write with a stylus on the screen directly into apps like MS word.
I don't see this kind of functionality in the current crop.

I heard a PC "guru" on the radio today make the comment that the current tablets were dissappointing in that they are not really computers.  Useful for running a single app at a time, extremely light typing - terrible to try to write a letter on the onscreen keyboard, etc.  I think I agree.
So the Kindle 4 if it is a limited device that does a few apps extremely well would be useful.  But I can buy an ultralight PC with a great screen, wifi, camera, real keyboard, lots of storage, terrific processor, etc. for 400-600.  So why would I pay that kind of money for a tablet?

Just sayin......


----------



## Ann in Arlington

geoffthomas said:


> About 18 years ago several pc manufacturers made "tablet" computers.
> They had a real keyboard, but could be swiveled so that only the screen showed and was accessible.
> And they had writing translation. You could write with a stylus on the screen directly into apps like MS word.
> I don't see this kind of functionality in the current crop.


In fact there are apps -- at least for Android devices -- for translating writing on screen. Usually require a stylus. Not something particularly of interest to me, but I'm told they work well.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

geoffthomas said:


> About 18 years ago several pc manufacturers made "tablet" computers.
> They had a real keyboard, but could be swiveled so that only the screen showed and was accessible.
> And they had writing translation. You could write with a stylus on the screen directly into apps like MS word.
> I don't see this kind of functionality in the current crop.
> 
> I heard a PC "guru" on the radio today make the comment that the current tablets were dissappointing in that they are not really computers. Useful for running a single app at a time, extremely light typing - terrible to try to write a letter on the onscreen keyboard, etc. I think I agree.
> So the Kindle 4 if it is a limited device that does a few apps extremely well would be useful. But I can buy an ultralight PC with a great screen, wifi, camera, real keyboard, lots of storage, terrific processor, etc. for 400-600. So why would I pay that kind of money for a tablet?
> 
> Just sayin......


Some people might be looking for a 'computer' in a tablet, but most probably arent. If you want a small computer, buy a netbook.

Tablets are something completely different and offer quite good Web surfing, email, games, GPS navigation, Skype, reading (altho not e-ink yet), music, photos, social networking, good video....

I've found the 7" tablet virtual keyboards to be a very convenient, easy to use size.(And I love my Android smartphone virtual keyboard even tho it's smaller).

Heck, I only need a 'computer' at work. If you need to work on a mobile device, then laptops and netbooks are probably the better option.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ann in Arlington said:


> In fact there are apps -- at least for Android devices -- for translating writing on screen. Usually require a stylus. Not something particularly of interest to me, but I'm told they work well.


Thanks for the info, Ann.
I had not researched the apps.
And I also had not read anything about this feature in the "press".
Once again I point out why I come to KindleBoards.

just sayin.....


----------



## Meemo

geoffthomas said:


> Thanks for the info, Ann.
> I had not researched the apps.
> And I also had not read anything about this feature in the "press".
> Once again I point out why I come to KindleBoards.
> 
> just sayin.....


That "poor man's Amazon tablet" has that feature (they call it Rite Touch) - you can use the stylus to write notes (or draw) and it will either save as handwriting or turn it to typed text. I'd linked it before here but here it is again - $170.


And here's the Viewsonic webpage on it, : http://www.viewsonic.com/products/vb730.htm There's a youtube video review or two that show it in action. I was actually really close to getting either this or another 7" tablet, now I'm thinking I might just get a refurbished Nook Color & root it (or one I just found on craigslist if it isn't sold already) - of course in a couple of months I might be kicking myself for not waiting for the real Amazon tablet. I just know a resistive screen will probably drive me nuts since I have an iPad and iPhone. (I'm a bit like Goldilocks...the iPad is too big for reading, the iPhone is too little, but the 7" Nook Color would be just right!  This after I swore off buying any more Nooks....


----------



## Ripley

I would never give up my eInk Kindle, but I am eagerly anticipating the release of an Amazon tablet. The rumors sound pretty substantial and, if true, this new device will be an instant purchase for me. I have never regretted getting in on the ground floor with Kindle, though the newest version is far superior to the K1. I envision my Kindle coexisting beside the new device, with each having its own purpose.

Several pages back back someone asked what would happen if you already have Prime and yet it comes bundled as a freebie with the new device. This is just speculation, but I suspect that Amazon would allow the choice of appending the freebie to your current membership or switching immediately and offering a refund on the unused portion of your paid membership. That's basically what happened when I switched from my paid Prime to the promo Amazon Mom Prime.


----------



## Toby

That was me. Thanks! I did not know that. I guess we will wait to see what happens. I am very excited. I can't wait to see what Amazon comes up with. To me, it's fun to see all these tablets popping up. I am sure that they will all improve over time.


----------



## Tara Maya

Joe Chiappetta said:


> Based on the TechCrunch article from the guy who claims to have handled the actual device, http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/amazon-kindle-tablet/ it is very disappointing to know that the first Kindle Tablet will not have e-ink. Who needs another back lit device? Not me.


Agreed, but this is no surprise. When the Nook took off, I figured Amazon would whip out a backlit tablet as a stop-gap measure until color e-ink was viable. Obviously if they had the tech, they'd be selling it.


----------



## IUHoosier

Articles discussing the expected tablet release:

http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/amazon-coms-big-redesign-is-arriving-soon/

http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/amazon-kindle-tablet/

http://www.datamation.com/feature/why-amazons-tablet-is-the-only-ipad-competitor-1.html


----------



## derek alvah

Guess we won't know for sure until the announcement, but I'm kinda bummed because nothing I've read leads me to believe they'll release a new e-ink Kindle anytime soon. Yes they'll still be around, but amazon will want full attention paid to their new tablet kindle, not divided between it and a lower priced e-ink version. Maybe next year for a new e-ink?


----------



## Me and My Kindle

> I'm kinda bummed because nothing I've read leads me to believe they'll release a new e-ink Kindle anytime soon.


That's exactly how I feel. (This summer, there was a report in _The Wall Street Journal_ about how Amazon would also release two new Kindles when they released their color tablet. And one of them was supposed to be cheaper!)


----------



## dmetzcher

derek alvah said:


> Guess we won't know for sure until the announcement, but I'm kinda bummed because nothing I've read leads me to believe they'll release a new e-ink Kindle anytime soon. Yes they'll still be around, but amazon will want full attention paid to their new tablet kindle, not divided between it and a lower priced e-ink version. Maybe next year for a new e-ink?


According to one of the articles listed above, a new e-ink, multitouch Kindle is coming, but it's "nowhere near completion", so I think we have to assume that it will not be released this year. We're probably looking at six months or more, if they are still finalizing the product. The Kindle 3 is still a great device, so I don't think it will hurt Amazon to take their time on the Kindle 4.

I don't think Amazon is going to lose too much focus on the e-ink Kindle (I think they'd be making a big mistake if they did). It has a large following of dedicated users and e-ink is much better than a backlit display for long periods of reading. The Kindle tablet is Amazon's best way to do two things: (1) Compete with the Nook Color and (2) increase the number of people who are using their services (ebooks, music, and video). Their tablet is going to be tightly integrated with everything else that they offer. Apple's iPad is a success for this reason (among others) and I'd point to a lack of supporting services as one of the reasons that other multitouch tablets have failed to gain any momentum in the marketplace. Amazon is positioned to do very well if their tablet is a quality device.


----------



## ersott

Me and My Kindle said:


> That's exactly how I feel. (This summer, there was a report in _The Wall Street Journal_ about how Amazon would also release two new Kindles when they released their color tablet. And one of them was supposed to be cheaper!)


+1

I still hope for a new eInk kindle in October or November :-(

Will amazon disappoint me?


----------



## Linjeakel

I've merged another new thread on this topic into this main one - sorry for any confusion folks!


Linjeakel
KB Moderator


----------



## dmetzcher

ersott said:


> I still hope for a new eInk kindle in October or November :-(
> 
> Will amazon disappoint me?


The most credible story on the Kindle tablet says that they are nowhere near ready to release a new e-ink Kindle, so I don't think you're going to see one this year.


----------



## Broadus

I really want a tablet for things I cannot do or easily do with my Kindle, but nothing I've read in these latest rumor/analysis pieces makes me want this rumored/analyzed Kindle tablet.


----------



## Brodys Mom

Meemo said:


> That "poor man's Amazon tablet" has that feature (they call it Rite Touch) - you can use the stylus to write notes (or draw) and it will either save as handwriting or turn it to typed text. I'd linked it before here but here it is again - $170.
> 
> 
> And here's the Viewsonic webpage on it, : http://www.viewsonic.com/products/vb730.htm There's a youtube video review or two that show it in action. I was actually really close to getting either this or another 7" tablet, now I'm thinking I might just get a refurbished Nook Color & root it (or one I just found on craigslist if it isn't sold already) - of course in a couple of months I might be kicking myself for not waiting for the real Amazon tablet. I just know a resistive screen will probably drive me nuts since I have an iPad and iPhone. (I'm a bit like Goldilocks...the iPad is too big for reading, the iPhone is too little, but the 7" Nook Color would be just right!  This after I swore off buying any more Nooks....


I'd wait for the Amazon Tablet. I have a rooted Nook Color, it works ok but the battery life is 2 to 3 hours. Very frustrating.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Broadus said:


> I really want a tablet for things I cannot do or easily do with my Kindle, but nothing I've read in these latest rumor/analysis pieces makes me want this rumored/analyzed Kindle tablet.


If the tablet is as reported, I'm confused about who Amazon thinks will be the market for it. It would be great for people who want a portable device to view all sorts of media--Books, videos, music, except that it has limited onboard storage space and can't easily connect to the Cloud while on the move since it is limited to wifi.

I'd expect people who wanted to use a tablet for media around the house would prefer a ten inch tablet rather than seven inch.

If it had an affordable 3G connection I'd be interested in it for travel, and I suspect many others would like it as a do it all portable media gizmo.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm thinking Amazon has heard the 'we want color' people and this is their solution. . .at least until color eInk is ready for prime time. . . and incidentally competition for the nook.

Also, remember it's still a rumor -- which may be correct in general terms but not have all the details square. . . . .


----------



## Meemo

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm thinking Amazon has heard the 'we want color' people and this is their solution. . .at least until color eInk is ready for prime time. . . and incidentally competition for the nook.
> 
> Also, remember it's still a rumor -- which may be correct in general terms but not have all the details square. . . . .


Exactly - an example being people assuming there's no SD card slot when the guy actually said there's talk of extra storage but he couldn't find it - just because he couldn't find it in the hour he played with it doesn't mean it isn't there. When you look at some of the comments at techcrunch and other blogs and there are folks who've been waiting for this - a Kindle that's color and/or is backlit. People like me who want a 7" reader that can sometimes function as a tablet. And other folks who just don't get the point. I think the datamation guy may have the best take on it I've seen yet. There are lots of folks who'll HATE that whole idea, but I think he's probably right.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I am secretly nursing the unrealistic hope that it will include a free 3G connection for Amazon media products such as Amazon Prime. That would be wonderful for travel! But it probably would be too costly for Amazon to do. Even an SD card slot would help, though I doubt Amazon would see that as helping promote use of the Prime service.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't remember reading anything in the TechCrunch article about the inclusion of Prime. . .that's actually a rumor I've only heard here as far as I can recall. 

But that would definitely make it more attractive to me.  I have Prime anyway which costs $79 per year.  If the thing cost $250 but included one year free, that makes it only $171 which is actually less than I paid for my K3 a little over a year ago.  

The type of wireless connection is a key question. . . I can't see it being 3G for free either. . . . .


----------



## Meemo

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't remember reading anything in the TechCrunch article about the inclusion of Prime. . .that's actually a rumor I've only heard here as far as I can recall.
> 
> But that would definitely make it more attractive to me. I have Prime anyway which costs $79 per year. If the thing cost $250 but included one year free, that makes it only $171 which is actually less than I paid for my K3 a little over a year ago.
> 
> The type of wireless connection is a key question. . . I can't see it being 3G for free either. . . . .


From the techcrunch article:
"So why will people buy this device instead of a Nook Color? Well, beyond the deep Amazon services integration, there will be two other reasons, I believe. First, Amazon is going to promote the hell out of this thing on Amazon.com. _Second, the plan right now is to give buyers a free subscription to Amazon Prime._

The service, which Amazon currently sells for $79 a year, gives users access things like free unlimited two-day shipping, and no minimum purchases for free shipping. More importantly for this product, Prime users get access to Amazon's Instant Video service. There will be more Kindle-related perks, I imagine."

Now, "the plan right now" could change. But I can absolutely see them doing this, especially in lieu of 3G. I don't think they can swing free 3G for streaming movies, etc.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

And now Amazon has registered amazonboomerang.com!

Okay, with this one my official position is that they are just messin' with us!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Claw, that's because the new Kindles will have a homing chip so that if you leave them somewhere, they will automatically send a signal to Amazon who can then dispatch their special couriers to retrieve it and get it back to you.

I would have thought that was obvious.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> Claw, that's because the new Kindles will have a homing chip so that if you leave them somewhere, they will automatically send a signal to Amazon who can then dispatch their special couriers to retrieve it and get it back to you.
> 
> I would have thought that was obvious.


Jeff Bezos is such a clever guy! How could I possibly have lost faith in him?


----------



## Cindergayle

I hope it comes out soon!


----------



## IUHoosier

More speculations, this time about a lending service to go along with the tablet:

http://www.geekosystem.com/amazon-netflix-for-books/


----------



## jlee745

Ok I read on pcworld.com(i believe) that if you want the Amazon tablet you better be ready to order quickly. My dh has given me permission to order one for my early 40th bd present but he said I better make sure thats what I want and not the ipad. This is where I need yalls help.
I have not held an Ipad in my hands but seeing other people with theirs I think they are to big(handling wise) probably perfect your eyes. I have had 2 ipod touchs and I love them but I am having eye strain really bad. Do you think the 7 in will be better size on the eyes and the hands?(i do have a kindle 3 and have no handling issues with it)

If i am not wrong the amazon tablet will be a droid is that correct? I have never had a droid. How is the internet browsing on it? 
Can you view flash and java sites. I would really love to be able to play club pogo on it and I know I can't on my touch. Please correct me if I am wrong but the ipad can not view these sites can they.
I keep reading that this tablet is going to be just like the nook. I have not seen a nook. Is there anything your limited to on them.
I would love any advice so I know whether to hit the order now button when its released.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Amazon haven't announced anything yet.  So any answers, at this point, are just speculation and rumor.

That said, it is expected that Amazon will release a 7" tablet in time for Christmas shopping season and it will be Android based and Kindle optimized.  It is currently expected to have the usual tablet type of screen, not eInk.  It is expected, for that reason, that it will be a color device. 

In general Android devices can use flash, but whether that capability will be retained if Amazon 'forks' the android OS is not knowable.  My expectation is that they would be emphasizing their digital download service for movies and audio as well as books, that it will be flash enabled.

I would always suggest reviewing the specs thoroughly before ordering.  If that extra 5 or 10 minutes means you miss the first batch, I'd counsel patience.   That said, Amazon has a good return policy so, conceivably, if you order it and find it does not do what you need it to do, you will likely be able to return it within 30 days.

Again, the above is complete speculation based on rumors in the tech press.


----------



## Robert S. Wilson

I wonder if it will be an even cheaper new version of the Kindle. That would be interesting.


----------



## caseyf6

What on earth does it mean if it "forks" the OS?


----------



## Tabatha

caseyf6 said:


> What on earth does it mean if it "forks" the OS?


Best answer I could find:

https://www.icinga.org/faq/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

caseyf6 said:


> What on earth does it mean if it "forks" the OS?


It's like a fork in the road. You're going in one direction and then, while the original direction is still available, a new direction becomes available.

With a road, you're physically going off in a different (but presumably related) direction. With software, you're going in a different direction that might result in changes to how data is handled, how the user interface looks, what features are included, how the developers interact with users, and much more -- but it's still in a related direction. You wouldn't fork a word processor into a solitaire game, for example, but you might fork a word processor into something that is just designed to write haiku, or screenplays, or legal documents, etc.

Software forks happen for a lot of reasons. And they happen mostly with open-source/Free software, since anybody can fork such software whenever they want. From a technical standpoint there's little or nothing stopping closed-source software from being forked, but copyrights, patents, trade secrets, and such tend to limit how much and how often forks can happen.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

I am hoping all the rumors are false and that Amazon will release an E Ink color tablet running on Android before 2011 is over. To me, anything else would be just another tablet straining for iPad-level respect but always falling short.


----------



## KindleChickie

I wish the new tablet would fill the form factor of the Achos 10.1 tablet. I just got back from CompUSA and it was the first time I have seen one. I love it. It is perfect for movies and still compact enough to fit in a decent purse. I am sorely tempted, but I already have a nook color that never gets used. My iPad as unlimited data. I'm stuck.


----------



## Xopher

Fork = Fragmentation

One of the problems with the Android OS has been that different manufacturers change the OS slightly. They call this fragmentation, since a change from the stock OS might mean that an application might not run on all devices. It becomes more of an issue with developers who have to test on more devices, especially if they know there is fragmentation.

Google has started to make an effort to reduce fragmentation. The Honeycomb version (3.0) is supposed to keep things stock between all manufacturers. They can skin it to their liking, but the base files are supposed to stay the same. The other thing Google does is require certain apps and files to be on devices to call them Android Certified. Only Android Certified OS versions can install Google Apps (like the Marketplace, Google Maps...). There were quite a few manufacturers who made tablets which didn't come with Google Marketplace, and other Google apps. Archos was one of those companies, although I think the new G9 series is running Honeycomb, so it is Android Certified.

It sounds like Amazon is intentionally not going for certification, so they can use their own apps in place of Google apps. Kindle Tablet is supposed to come with Amazon Appstore instead of the Marketplace, and so on. They are heading in their own direction with Android, hence the fork/fragmentation. 

One of the issues developers have with fragmentation and the Android Marketplace is that Google does not have an approval process for apps. Apps can get posted even though they may not work on certain devices. Some apps have the same problem in the Amazon Appstore, if they pass through Amazon's approval process and testing on the devices that Amazon uses to test. I would assume that it wouldn't be too big of an issue on the Kindle Tablet, since Amazon would probably test apps on the tablet before approving them for their own store.


----------



## Broadus

If Amazon were to come out with a hybrid LCD and e-ink screen, it would be a killer device. The rumor mill was going great guns last April about the iPad 3 having this capability, but I haven't heard anything else about it.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

KindleChickie said:


> I wish the new tablet would fill the form factor of the Achos 10.1 tablet. I just got back from CompUSA and it was the first time I have seen one. I love it. It is perfect for movies and still compact enough to fit in a decent purse. I am sorely tempted, but I already have a nook color that never gets used. My iPad as unlimited data. I'm stuck.


Where is there still a CompUSA?

I feel like that about the HTC Flyer....7" device....but still not enough memory. Dont know about battery life but not real optimistic. Give 'em all a yr tho! Maybe less.


----------



## KindleChickie

9MMare said:


> Where is there still a CompUSA?
> 
> I feel like that about the HTC Flyer....7" device....but still not enough memory. Dont know about battery life but not real optimistic. Give 'em all a yr tho! Maybe less.


Just a couple blocks from me. They are also tied in with Tigerdirect.com so they have a lot of refurbished and clearance stuff. Great bargains.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/retailstores/compusaStores/tx_euless.asp


----------



## jlee745

I read this morning that the Apple Event will most likely be Oct. 5th. I wonder if Amazon will make an annoncement before Apple. They did last year.


----------



## jason10mm

jlee745 said:


> Ok I read on pcworld.com(i believe) that if you want the Amazon tablet you better be ready to order quickly. My dh has given me permission to order one for my early 40th bd present but he said I better make sure thats what I want and not the ipad. This is where I need yalls help.
> I have not held an Ipad in my hands but seeing other people with theirs I think they are to big(handling wise) probably perfect your eyes. I have had 2 ipod touchs and I love them but I am having eye strain really bad. Do you think the 7 in will be better size on the eyes and the hands?(i do have a kindle 3 and have no handling issues with it)


I find that it is more a function of the RESOLUTION of the screen than the screen size per se that affects eye strain. For example, I can read my iphone 4 screen much more easily than the 3GS. The ipad, for all of it's size, has a resolution low enough that there is some dithering and stairstepping of fine graphics making things seem "blurry". That said, for iOS optimized web sites and apps, this is not really a problem. The ipad 2 is VERY light and the magnetized cover keeps it much more portable than an ipad1 with a cover, just something to consider if you've not seen the latest one.

Those 7" screens are nice, but I'm going to wait to see how the speed and resolution are before buying. Battery life will be an issue as well and I'm hoping with fingers crossed that it has a SD card reader, USB port, and mini-HDMI port so it can access serious storage devices and display on larger screens (making it effectively a portal to display amazon streaming content onto a regular TV).


----------



## glindaharrison

Amazon has announced a press conference on 9/28, according to TechCrunch. It is speculated that it may be about a tablet....

http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/23/amazon-to-hold-press-conference-on-928-new-tablet-incoming/


----------



## DYB

cnet reports that it's either about a Kindle or a tablet.

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33198_7-20110823-286/amazon-set-to-unveil-new-kindle-or-android-tablet-on-september-28/


----------



## D/W

All this marketing hype is definitely working its magic on me. I'm so doggone excited about next week's announcement that I can hardly stand it!


----------



## JRTomlin

LOL I won't be buying one for a while. (Heck, not only do I have my Kindle, someone just gave me a Sony ereader) But I'm still excited.


----------



## KBoards Admin

If you haven't signed up for our alert (and device giveaway), sounds like now's the time to do it! See the original post in this thread for the alert sign-up.


----------



## Jesslyn

Joe Chiappetta said:


> I am hoping all the rumors are false and that Amazon will release an E Ink color tablet running on Android before 2011 is over. To me, anything else would be just another tablet straining for iPad-level respect but always falling short.


I don't think so and believe that this article sums up the 'iPad killer' theory perfectly.
http://www.datamation.com/mobile-wireless/why-amazons-tablet-is-the-only-ipad-competitor-1.html


----------



## teddyb

Will amazon just announce the f***ng tablet already and stop playing games with us?!?!?


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

I don't think the life cycle of such a device will be more than 9 months. I say that because when E Ink Color Tablets with full operating systems come out, iPads, Nooks, and Kindle Tablets in their currently understood forms will be obsolete.


----------



## Meemo

teddyb said:


> Will amazon just announce the f***ng tablet already and stop playing games with us?!?!?


They probably will. On September 28.


----------



## jlee745

http://www.headlinesnews.net/17061/ipad-competitor-amazon-tablet-announcement hope this hasn't been posted already. Didn't have time to read all the post. heading out the door just wanted to share before I left.


----------



## CollinKelley

If it's competitively priced, I think people will snatch up the Kindle tablet. I'm very interested in buying one since I've been reading books on my phone and really want a bigger screen.


----------



## Linjeakel

jlee745 said:


> http://www.headlinesnews.net/17061/ipad-competitor-amazon-tablet-announcement hope this hasn't been posted already. Didn't have time to read all the post. heading out the door just wanted to share before I left.


Sadly, there's nothing new in this article and I guess everything will continue to be just speculation, informed and otherwise, until the press conference on Wednesday - in fact, although the press conference is official, we're all only _assuming_ it's for an announcement about the tablet .....


----------



## JRTomlin

Jesslyn said:


> I don't think so and believe that this article sums up the 'iPad killer' theory perfectly.
> http://www.datamation.com/mobile-wireless/why-amazons-tablet-is-the-only-ipad-competitor-1.html


Great article. Extremely intelligent analysis which is rare. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Joe Chiappetta said:


> I don't think the life cycle of such a device will be more than 9 months. I say that because when E Ink Color Tablets with full operating systems come out, iPads, Nooks, and Kindle Tablets in their currently understood forms will be obsolete.


Not necessarily. What they will become, is cheap. And that will appeal even more to people who just want an e-reader and dont need more.


----------



## Broadus

My hope is that, coming from Amazon, this hopefully-to-be-announced-on-Wednesday tablet will make for a great reading experience with the wider usefulness of a touchscreen tablet. If it is, I may very well order one.


----------



## Brodys Mom

What I would really like is an Amazon iPad-like tablet with built in free 3G like the Kindles have. That and color e-ink.


----------



## ak rain

Brodys Mom said:


> What I would really like is an Amazon iPad-like tablet with built in free 3G like the Kindles have. That and color e-ink.


That would be cool. 
Sylvia


----------



## Elk

Free 3G with a tablet with a credible browser is highly unlikely.

The development of color e-ink is at its adolescence; it works but the colors are faded and the screens are expensive.  Thus, color e-ink is also unlikely.


----------



## Guest

The 7 inch that will likely be announced on the 28th is said to NOT have its own wifi (like the 189 K3).  They are planning a 10 inch in 2012, which I am HOPING will have it.

I'm going to buy a 7 inch touch to do a contest coinciding with my release-- which I delayed to join the bruhaha.  But my next Kindle will be the 10 inch.


----------



## drafter69

Here is the url to the article in the New York Times about the pending Amazon Tablet.....

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/26/technology/anticipated-amazon-tablet-to-take-aim-at-apple-ipad.html

This is a clip from the article that caught my attention:

"Most tech companies like to keep their cards close to their vest, but Amazon, like Apple, strives to keep the whole deck invisible. It has, though, scheduled a news conference in Manhattan on Wednesday, and the speculation on technology blogs and among analysts is that the tablet will be unveiled. The original Kindle was not introduced until Nov. 19, 2007, which was rather late in the holiday season. It immediately went out of stock for five months. Amazon perhaps is learning from its mistakes."


----------



## Hoosiermama

I really like the idea of a 7" tablet. For me, personally, the 10" is too big to carry around much. I'm really curious to see what features it has.


----------



## HeyDrew

The more I hear the less excited I become. I don't want some half-priced cloud-based does-only-a-few-things-the-iPad-does Amazon tablet. It sounds, to me, like the rumored product is basically a cheap cloud player that also happens to have a Kindle app built in. And while Amazon has a great library of books and magazines the sales pitch sounds like: "We do only half of what an iPad does, but we're also half price!" It's basically a tablet-lite.

I have an iPad. I love it for what it is: a tablet computer and consumption device. I also have a Kindle. I love it for eReading. But the minute Amazon shifts from eInk and over to Android and cloud computing they're competing against my iPad; competing with apps, with iTunes, with ten years worth of media I have that syncs between my devices. And _from what the few rumors and speculation are pointing towards_, the only thing they're able to compete with is price, and the only way they're able to cut the price is by cutting what it is their tablet can do.

Maybe they have some revolutionary new type of display in the works, who knows? But I believe if they want to take on Apple and redefine the tablet, they're going to lose. But if they want to redefine the Kindle, the e-reader, not the tablet, they've already got a device that is at the top of the field, they just need to keep making it better.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

HeyDrew said:


> I have an iPad. I love it for what it is: a tablet computer and consumption device. I also have a Kindle.


It sounds like you're pretty far from what I would expect is their target market -- people who have neither, and at current price points can't afford/justify buying either an iPad (for its strengths, but at a high price) or a Kindle (cheaper but "limited" utility). That market will be presumably less devoted to e-Ink, especially if they haven't compared, in person (e.g., at a local store), the current Kindle displays and the various backlit displays of the tablets now on the market. I think by hitting a lower-cost middle ground, they will find a ready and waiting market and sales will be brisk.

One thing's for sure: If I'd had even 1/100th of the pre-release buzz for any of my books that this new "Kindle" device is having now, I'd have sold a lot more copies!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

HeyDrew said:


> The more I hear the less excited I become. I don't want some half-priced cloud-based does-only-a-few-things-the-iPad-does Amazon tablet. It sounds, to me, like the rumored product is basically a cheap cloud player that also happens to have a Kindle app built in. And while Amazon has a great library of books and magazines the sales pitch sounds like: "We do only half of what an iPad does, but we're also half price!" It's basically a tablet-lite.


It appears that the Amazon tablet will have access and be able to run most or all of the apps in the Amazon app store. That would give a fair selection of games, and some useful apps. But it definitely won't be as all-around useful as an iPad. What I've just said is just expectation, we'll know more details by the end of the week of course.


----------



## Broadus

If I had an iPad, I probably would not be interested in the rumored Amazon tablet, either. Concerning eyestrain when reading, I think the cause is the poorer resolution, when compared with the e-ink of the Kindle 3, of the typical tablet, at least as much as the backlight. That's one reason why I've anticipated the rumored iPad 3 for early 2012 (what would we do without all these rumors?  ). The resolution is rumored (!) to be much better than that of the iPad 1 and 2.

So, if the Amazon tablet comes out with really good resolution that translates into crisp fonts, something approaching the high-resolution of the iPhone 4 retina display, Amazon would have a winner, IMO, even if the tablet lacked all the abilities of a full Android or iPad tablet.


----------



## jlee745

I am in the market for a 7 in. tablet but don't know whether to jump and buy the Amazon tablet(if it is true) or wait and see if Apple will release a 7 in. 
I am wanting it for web surfing. I have two teenage kids that are on the desktop in the evening and If I have to look anything up or ck the boards I use my ipod. 
My wrist bother me alot so I think the ipad will be to heavy. 
Is there any rumors at all of Apple releasing a 7 in tablet?
I have read that alot of people are saying the kindle will be more like the nook than ipad. If any of yall have a nook color. Can you browse the internet like 
you do on the ipod touch/ipad?
I know everything is speculations but I am trying to be prepared to click the purchase now button asap.


----------



## Broadus

I would really be surprised to see Apple come out with a 7" version of the iPad. They seem intent on making their 9.7" iPad ever thinner and lighter. It just seems to me, and my opinion is probably worth less than what you're paying for it  , that less real estate than is currently on the iPad would result in a compromised user experience for iOS apps, especially entertainment ones.

That said, a 7" tablet which focuses more upon the reading experience could be a winner for a company like Amazon, and I think a 7" tablet would function better for reading than a 9.7" or 10.1". A 7" tablet with crisp fonts that allowed for convenient dictionary lookups by tapping the word and also could be used for other apps, especially personal time management as well as some web browsing--I can see there being a good market for it, perhaps not enough for Apple with its hugely successful iPad, but enough for Amazon which doesn't have a tablet.

That said, I, too, wonder how this rumored Amazon tablet will be different/better than the Nook Color, especially a rooted NC. And isn't a Nook Color 2 supposed to be released soon?


----------



## ronvitale

Just heard on the latest ThisWeekinTech podcast (ep. 320, 17 mins. left in the show) that Amazone is holding a press conference this Wednesday. Rumor has it that they'll be announcing a color tablet. But the cost of the tablet, what it can do or how you can get it are all up in the air. (Some think that you'll get a cheaper price for the tablet if you have Amazon Prime, etc.)

But there's also a rumor that Amazon is going to get into the book lending business--Can you imagine a Netflix like Amazon store for books?

If that's true, what does everyone think of that?

Here's a link to PCWorld's speculation: http://www.pcworld.com/article/240488/amazon_kindle_tablet_announcement_likely_coming_sept_28.html


----------



## geoffthomas

Ron,
Don't mean to burst your bubble, but that is what the past 16 pages of this thread have been dealing with.  None of this is new news.  At this point we are all waiting for Wednesday to see what rumors are true and what the feature are and what the costs are so that we can make some decisions.

Just sayin......


----------



## jlee745

Jeff just announced on the Amazon main page that they just signed on with Fox to a broad selection of movies and tv shows.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Nothing I have heard about this device has in any way interested me.


----------



## StephanieJ

I have to confess I would have been the first one on the Amazon Tablet bandwagon if I hadn't managed to get an HP Touchpad for $99.  Now I am very much just in a "wait and see" mode.  If it does come with the books option then possibly.  I love the Touchpad but my eyes KILL me after reading on it after a little while.  And I can't imagine the tablet being e-ink, y'all know what I mean?  And I have read on a lot of other forums where the firesale of the Touchpad has caused so many other tablets to SEEM lesser in value - I'm wondering how it will affect this tablet.  No matter what though I LOVE Amazon so can't wait to see!


----------



## mooshie78

Joe Chiappetta said:


> Nothing I have heard about this device has in any way interested me.


Same. Already have an iPad 2, see no reason to switch--especially since I'd like a tablet with a screen a bit bigger than the iPads!

But I get that a lot of people care more about portability, so the Kindle Fire with it's smaller screen may be a great option for them.


----------



## D/W

jlee745 said:


> Jeff just announced on the Amazon main page that they just signed on with Fox to a broad selection of movies and tv shows.


Here's the official Press Release regarding Amazon's new digital video license agreement with Twentieth Century Fox.

_In part:_

Amazon.com today announced a licensing agreement with FOX that will allow Amazon Prime members to instantly stream a broad selection of popular movies and TV shows from the FOX library. This deal will bring the total number of Prime instant videos to more than 11,000 movies and TV shows later this fall.

FOX titles available to Prime members will include contemporary movies such as, "Speed," "Mrs. Doubtfire," "Doctor Dolittle," "Last of the Mohicans," and "Office Space," as well as classics like "The Longest Day," "All About Eve," "9 to 5," and "Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid." FOX also brings to Prime members a selection of popular TV series including "24," "The X-Files," "NYPD Blue," "Arrested Development," "Buffy the Vampire Slayer," "Ally McBeal," and newly available on digital video, "The Wonder Years."


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Just what we all wanted...More unsubstantiated rumors about the Amazon tablet!

http://gdgt.com/discuss/the-amazon-tablet-will-look-like-a-playbook-because-it-basically-is-g8d/

This fellow (and I'd never read his blog before, though he apparently is prominent enough to be cited on one of the well-known tech blogs I do follow) claims that this device was rushed out the door, and is heavily based on the Blackberry Playbook, which is certainly consistent with the TechCrunch claims. He suggests that this won't be terribly impressive because of the rush job. That all makes sense, unfortunately. But I hope "his sources" are incorrect. Amazon has a strong interest in getting this right. If the first release of a Kindle tablet is just another in the string of failed non-iPad tablets, it will be hard for Amazon to get credibility for a second, better-designed attempt.

But we should have a much better idea of what will happen in about 48 hours!

I'm following out of curiosity, and as a Kindle fanboy, but unless this device has some sort of inexpensive 3G connection (even just to Amazon content), I'm not at all interested in this device as a purchase. And of course the TechCrunch report said it would be wifi only.


----------



## 25803

I saw where they are going to call it the Amazon Fire.

I'm hoping it will be better than some of these reports suggest.


----------



## Hoosiermama

Here's some more info on the Kindle Fire (what the tablet will supposedly be called) http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/26/amazon-kindle-fire/


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks Hoosiermama - just saw that too. Looks like the price could be $250, or a $300 version that includes a year of Amazon Prime. And availability likely in November. Perhaps on Wednesday we'll hear it's available for pre-order... haven't heard any speculation on that yet. 

On Wednesday, we'll be live-chatting about the announcements here in the boards and in our chat room.


----------



## Someone Nameless

but the _real question_ is, did I win one here on Kindle Boards.


----------



## ak rain

I would love to win one here. I would decide on iPad or this new device for me my daughter could use the other.
Sylvia


----------



## Broadus

Here a rumor, there a rumor, everywhere a tablet rumor. Kindle Fire, Nook Encore, Nook Acclaim (http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2011/09/23/barnes-noble-to-launch-2-new-nookcolors-this-year/). 

I'm looking forward to Wednesday's announcement and then some hands-on reviews of the real thing.


----------



## durphy

>>Online retailer Amazon is set to release two new Kindle e-reader models and an aggressively-priced 7-inch media tablet on Wednesday, as the company feels out the market in advance of larger 10.1-inch and 8.9-inch tablets planned for next year, according to a new report.<<

Hi. If you like rumors, I just saw this at

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/09/26/amazon_kindle_tablet_lineup_will_test_the_water_for_bigger_form_factors_in_2012.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## jonathanmoeller

A Kindle tablet, if it's real, could really shake up the tablet market.

But never buy the first generation of _any _tech product. Wait until at least the third generation, when the early adopters have done all the delayed beta testing.


----------



## Meemo

jonathanmoeller said:


> A Kindle tablet, if it's real, could really shake up the tablet market.
> 
> But never buy the first generation of _any _tech product. Wait until at least the third generation, when the early adopters have done all the delayed beta testing.


Ahhh, but if I hadn't bought a K1, I'd have missed out on a year's worth of great reading! Didn't mind being a "beta tester", & don't resent paying almost 3 times what they cost now. It was well worth it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jonathanmoeller said:


> A Kindle tablet, if it's real, could really shake up the tablet market.
> 
> But never buy the first generation of _any _tech product. Wait until at least the third generation, when the early adopters have done all the delayed beta testing.


I've been extremely happy with my K1 that I'm still using and my first gen iPad....that I'm also still using.

Betsy


----------



## howyoudoin

The comments section of that article makes for such sad reading. It reinforces the truth of the existence of the Apple cult.


----------



## derek alvah

Where will we be able to watch the media event live?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

****two similar threads merged. . . . .


----------



## HappyGuy

Does anyone know if the Amazon announcement will be simulcast over the internet? If so, where?


----------



## jlee745

I'm so confused.   Amazon Hollywood or Amazon Fire . 
Did anyone notice that Amazon's site went back to the old style?


----------



## derek alvah

jlee745 said:


> I'm so confused.  Amazon Hollywood or Amazon Fire .
> Did anyone notice that Amazon's site went back to the old style?


Yes. For the last week or so it's been shifting between the old and new site on my computer. Working out bugs maybe or a few final touch-ups before the tablet release?


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

Here's an article regarding the Kindle Fire:

http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/26/amazon-kindle-fire/

Here's my writing prompt for today, it begins with, "Dear Santa..."


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

It sounds wonderful!  Thank you for the link.


----------



## ronvitale

Joe Chiappetta said:


> Nothing I have heard about this device has in any way interested me.


As an author, I'm curious as to what they're going to announce and whether I will need to change how I produce my books. I try (depending on the expense!) to be an early adopter of new tech products and I am curious as my wife and I currently share one Kindle. And reading on an iPhone isn't a great experience. For me, I'll be curious to see what the device does and how expensive it is.


----------



## DYB

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/09/26/amazon_kindle_tablet_lineup_will_test_the_water_for_bigger_form_factors_in_2012.html

According to the article:

_ In addition to its much-anticipated media tablet, Amazon will also release two new versions of its popular Kindle e-reader, Kuo noted. The low-end version, codenamed Tequila, may cost as little as $99 and will feature a Freescale i.MX515 processor with an integrated controller that should provide "better system design and lower cost."

The high-end Kindle, which is codenamed Whitney, will sport the same processor, while also including features missing on the Tequila, such as touch controls, 3G connectivity and a speaker. According to Kuo, the Whitney will not arrive until early October because of a "more complicated design and assembly."

By the end of 2011, Amazon is expected to ship 8 million of the upcoming low-end Kindles and 4 million Whitney models. Kuo projects total e-book reader shipments will reach 28 million units this year, with Kindle maintaining a dominant 68 percent market share.
_

So do they mean that the higher-end model may be touch-screen?


----------



## DYB

Also, 3 large publishers have reached a deal with Amazon on distribution of magazines on the new tablet.

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/09/27/amazon_signs_magazine_publishers_fox_ahead_of_tablet_launch.html


----------



## Elk

howyoudoin said:


> The comments section of that article makes for such sad reading. It reinforces the truth of the existence of the Apple cult.


Don't despair. As evidenced here the Amazon Cult is equally alive and active, replete with the requisite blinders.


----------



## derek alvah

> The high-end Kindle, which is codenamed Whitney, will sport the same processor, while also including features missing on the Tequila, such as touch controls, 3G connectivity and a speaker. According to Kuo, the Whitney will not arrive until early October because of a "more complicated design and assembly."


While I have no interest in the tablet, a touch screen kindle will definitely have my full attention. It's almost a given that I'll order one.


----------



## DYB

Incidentally, the Mac cult most certainly exist and it's vicious.  I'm occasionally part of it.  AppleInsider is an Apple-centric and apologist web-site.  Their choice of topics and spin is very much on Apple's side.  It is what it is.


----------



## JRTomlin

I stay away from the Apple-cult sites. The fanbois are just too noxious. However, Apple Insider is often right on their basic information if you ignore the fanboi slant, and a $99 Kindle would shake up the ereader market.

It will be interesting to see what Amazon does come out with, because the guesses have been all over the place. Darn good marketing strategy on Amazon's part and I'm sure they thank the Apple fanbois nicely for the publicity.


----------



## 41419

I blogged about this today, for anyone who's interested.

In short, my take is that this (going by the rumors) will be quite an underwhelming device in terms of spec. However, what will really sell it is content - especially the last minute deals inked with Fox and three large magazine publishers to add extra content to Amazon Prime (which will be bundled with the device).

Obviously, this is no iPad killer, far from it. In fact, I think the real aim here is to siphon off prospective customers of the Nook Color 2:


----------



## DYB

iPad 1 was already technologically outdated when Apple released it.  That's just how companies run their businesses; so that 2nd generation will double-dip.  I think Amazon wants to start building product recognition and they have the content available to do just that, even if the hardware isn't the most advanced.  There will be a 2nd generation tablet coming out soon enough.  And considering it will cost a lot cheaper than Apple products - it could make a dent.


----------



## kwajkat

Am glad to be a kb member even though I never win anything. I don't do facebook, twiter etc so am glad I can enter a contest that doesn't require one of those. Have been a kindler since the K1 as well as having an ipad. Am looking forward to seeing what Amazon will come up with in this area.


----------



## roy le coeur

its probably smarter to await tomorrows news, but this article has appeared via a chinese analyst.

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/09/26/amazon_kindle_tablet_lineup_will_test_the_water_for_bigger_form_factors_in_2012.html


----------



## CegAbq

Does anyone know what time the press conference is scheduled for tomorrow?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CegAbq said:


> Does anyone know what time the press conference is scheduled for tomorrow?


10 a.m. US eastern time. . . . haven't discovered anywhere it's being streamed live, but I imagine the usual tech sites -- engadget et al -- will be live blogging.

And Amazon's page should update with the news during the conference. . . .

Folks will be here in chat at the time discussing. . . . . .


----------



## CegAbq

Thanks Ann. Since I'm on Mountain time, I'll be able to check it out in real time before I go to work!


----------



## Grrarrgh

Engadget has said that they'll be there live, but they didn't indicate if they would be streaming the press conference or live-blogging. Either way, here's the link -http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/28/live-from-amazons-tablet-event-in-nyc/


----------



## L. Queen

Coming out in November?    Sounds very interesting....  Costs more (a little)  Back lit....  touch screen....


----------



## Casper Parks

Read that in the news. Only concern, touch screen is finger prints.


----------



## DYB

I think it's rumored to be called "Fire."  There's already a discussion about it on a different thread.


----------



## DD

I signed up!


----------



## Meemo

jlee745 said:


> I'm so confused.  Amazon Hollywood or Amazon Fire .
> Did anyone notice that Amazon's site went back to the old style?


Amazon Fire (if the rumor is right). "Hollywood" is Amazon's internal code name for the tablet. The code names for the eInk Kindles are (allegedly) Tequila and Whitney. The K3 was Shasta.


----------



## Guest

*From the Kindle Nation Daily *

http://kindlenationdaily.com/2011/09/great-expectations-and-kindle-fire-what-to-look-forward-to-with-wednesdays-kindle-tablet-press-conference/

They will have a link to live video feed tomorrow.

This is what caught my eye:



> Is the tablet the only product that is being announced with this event? Best guess: No, Amazon may also announce a $189 e-Ink Kindle with a touch screen and a $99 base model e-Ink Kindle with Special Offers, but these might not be available for pre-order until later this fall.


----------



## ronvitale

Well, it'll be interesting to see what the Kindle Fire (what CNN is reporting the name of the tablet is) is or not. From this CNN article, I'm not impressed:

http://www.cnn.com/2011/09/27/tech/gaming-gadgets/kindle-fire-rumor/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

It's interesting to see 3 major publishers having signed magazine deals. Whatever comes out of this tomorrow may not be that big, but years from now we might all look back over the last few years and realize that this is when ebooks and such took off. I doubt my son will have paper textbooks by the time he gets to college. We shall see.

Although the Kindle Fire tech specs may not be that impressive as Amazon rushes to get something out the door for Christmas, I'm curious to see what it can actually do and the price point.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

threads merged again. . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

oliewankanobe said:


> *From the Kindle Nation Daily *
> 
> http://kindlenationdaily.com/2011/09/great-expectations-and-kindle-fire-what-to-look-forward-to-with-wednesdays-kindle-tablet-press-conference/
> 
> They will have a link to live video feed tomorrow.


I understand the article to say that Len Edgerly will be live blogging . . .which isn't exactly a video feed. . . .but probably the next best thing and about what we can expect.


----------



## scribblydoodler

Color would be nice  Can't wait to see! Exciting!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I think it would be interesting to chart the growth of this thread as we approach the time of the press conference.


----------



## Broadus

I just hope the rumors that the tablet has been "rushed" into production for the holidays are not true, indicating that it is less than it should be or could have been.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's hard for me to equate "rushed" with a thread that's been ongoing since May 25.  And that's just when the rumors became strong enough to be semi-legitimate -- there was speculation well before that.

Here's my prediction: 

Some people will think it's the greatest thing since sliced bread and far superior to everything else on the market or due in the next 6 months. . . buy stock now! 
Some people will think it's the worst thing Amazon could have produced and will kill the company. . . sell your stock now. 
Most people will find it reasonably interesting, will check it out, and then either decide they want one and order/buy it, or decide they don't and don't.


----------



## 41419

@Ann

Fair point. But I think the "rushed" refers to the fact that Amazon (apparently) was originally aiming to bring out a very different device this Christmas. When there were hold-ups from suppliers on things like color e-ink and a new, lighter kind of touchscreen, they had to quickly put together Plan B so as not to leave the new tablet field wide open for B&N.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's my prediction:
> 
> Some people will think it's the greatest thing since sliced bread and far superior to everything else on the market or due in the next 6 months. . . buy stock now!
> Some people will think it's the worst thing Amazon could have produced and will kill the company. . . sell your stock now.
> Most people will find it reasonably interesting, will check it out, and then either decide they want one and order/buy it, or decide they don't and don't.


Wow, really going out on a limb with that one, Ann!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

So if there's a surprise tomorrow, what do you think it will be?

My guess would be that the Fire will contain Special Offers as part of holding the price down.

My second guess (much less likely) is that the Fire would have subsidized or free 3G service for Amazon content.  Possibly along the lines of watch a four minute advertising video, answer a couple of multiple choice questions correctly, and stream a movie or download an mp3 album from your library for free.  I doubt it will happen, but it would be cool if it did!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

dgaughran said:


> @Ann
> 
> Fair point. But I think the "rushed" refers to the fact that Amazon (apparently) was originally aiming to bring out a very different device this Christmas. When there were hold-ups from suppliers on things like color e-ink and a new, lighter kind of touchscreen, they had to quickly put together Plan B so as not to leave the new tablet field wide open for B&N.


Key word being "apparently". . .  . . .until the last month every other article predicted something different! Who knows what Jeff Bezos has been planning? He's really good at 'not sharing'.


----------



## 41419

Oh, you are so right. Can it just be tomorrow already?


----------



## Toby

I can't wait! I'm so excited! Maybe, there will be tablets & kindles....who knows. I can always dream.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

T minus 13 hours 48 minutes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chat tomorrow, too!  Launch party!  Who's bring the chips?  (Doritos, of course, in honor of Arch West, the inventor of the Dorito, who just passed away....)

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Chat tomorrow, too! Launch party!
> Betsy


I am sooo glad I'll be home with dual screen monitors, one of them being a 26-incher. I can all the chats/live blogs going on at once!


----------



## Meemo

So I was just reading through the comments on the appleinsider site and someone pointed this out, asking "So, is this a typo/mistake? will the Fire have a hybrid eInk and IPS LCD display?" Note the "Display" info right under "Hollywood":










Could be a typo/mistake, but if it isn't...


----------



## caseyf6

Oh, wow, Meemo...that would be pretty amazing.  

I hope I win, but if I don't-- my dd is sending her ipad to me to see if I can figure out what she did to brick it.  If I can't figure it out, off to an Apple Store.  She's never been able to use it, but hasn't been that interested, and I'm dying to play.

I'd rather use a non-Apple item, though, so...once more back to "I'd love to win".  lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Not sure I'm completely convinced of that AppleInsider chart. . . .it shows things 'shipping' in 'late Sep' which is where we are now and they haven't even announced it yet. (T minus 2 hours and counting)  I would be extremely surprised if it was available IMMEDIATELY, though it's POSSIBLE it will be available for pre-order.  Whatever "IT" is.  Certainly not 'shipping' by 'late Sep'.

But, I'd be happy to be wrong!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

caseyf6 said:


> Oh, wow, Meemo...that would be pretty amazing.
> 
> I hope I win, but if I don't-- my dd is sending her ipad to me to see if I can figure out what she did to brick it. If I can't figure it out, off to an Apple Store. She's never been able to use it, but hasn't been that interested, and I'm dying to play.
> 
> I'd rather use a non-Apple item, though, so...once more back to "I'd love to win". lol


Casey,

You can post in our iThing forum for help unbricking your daughter's iPad. The first thing to try would be to make sure it's plugged in for fifteen minutes or so, and then do a reset...

Betsy


----------



## derek alvah

Meemo said:


> So I was just reading through the comments on the appleinsider site and someone pointed this out, asking "So, is this a typo/mistake? will the Fire have a hybrid eInk and IPS LCD display?" Note the "Display" info right under "Hollywood":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a typo/mistake, but if it isn't...


Just going by what is on this chart, the "Whitney" device is what I'm most interested in. Can't wait to see what is actually announced.


----------



## CrystalStarr

Good morning Kindle watchers!


----------



## 41419

Meemo said:


> So I was just reading through the comments on the appleinsider site and someone pointed this out, asking "So, is this a typo/mistake? will the Fire have a hybrid eInk and IPS LCD display?" Note the "Display" info right under "Hollywood":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a typo/mistake, but if it isn't...


Someone at TechCrunch has actually seen the device and played with it. He said no color e-ink, it wasn't ready in time. He also says that "Hollywood" is the codename for the tablet that will come out next year when color e-ink is ready...oh, I don't know, we'll find out soon.

My bet is a fairly low spec tablet with no e-ink and a low, low price with Amazon Prime bundled (maybe $250), and two new black and white e-ink Kindle e-readers - one with 3G, and one without (and sub $100). I'm more interested in the e-readers...


----------



## Broadus

Just a fun conjecture, but what if the TechCrunch blogger was given an earlier prototype, a "lesser" tablet than the one being announced today? Anticipation about the forthcoming release is increased, but then the actual announcement declares an LCD/e-ink hybrid display. Whoa, Nellie!

Well, it's fun to conjecture.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I'm going to bet that e-ink kindles WILL be announced today, as well as a tablet. Why do I say this? If you go to amazon.com, and click on "shop all departments" on the left, and go down to "kindle", there is no link to the eink kindles - only the DX! You can still get to the pages by going to the kindle store link. But the fact that those pages are no longer linked to from the main menu tells me that the eink lineup will change.

Of course, I could be wrong.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I'm going to bet that e-ink kindles WILL be announced today, as well as a tablet. Why do I say this? If you go to amazon.com, and click on "shop all departments" on the left, and go down to "kindle", there is no link to the eink kindles - only the DX! You can still get to the pages by going to the kindle store link. But the fact that those pages are no longer linked to from the main menu tells me that the eink lineup will change.
> 
> Of course, I could be wrong.


Excellent sleuthing!


----------



## CrystalStarr

There is a lot of chatter that says the eink kindle will not be a part of the announcement today.  "l'll be very dissapointed if that is true.  But I noticed M-Edge is having a fire sale on anything K3!  ANd yes, I just noticed what Eltanin just posted too!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

And lighted K3 covers seem to be $10 off ($49.99 instead of $59.99)


----------



## Dianne

Not sure if this has already been posted but M-Edge have all of their kindle 3 covers on special. 
http://app.medgestore.com/products/kindle3/


----------



## Broadus

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I'm going to bet that e-ink kindles WILL be announced today, as well as a tablet. Why do I say this? If you go to amazon.com, and click on "shop all departments" on the left, and go down to "kindle", there is no link to the eink kindles - only the DX! You can still get to the pages by going to the kindle store link. But the fact that those pages are no longer linked to from the main menu tells me that the eink lineup will change.
> 
> Of course, I could be wrong.


Great catch. I think you're right.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I've got 3 live blogs up (not all are posting anything yet):

New York Times: http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/09/28/live-blogging-the-amazon-tablet-announcement/

Engadget: http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/28/live-from-amazons-tablet-event-in-nyc/

Kindle Nation Daily: https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1bfRUlz_PJzrCfKp2v90KVZ7-yf4KFjfJ2QnP23lCRxQ


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin's observation of what currently shows on Amazon's main page, may just mean that they're in the process of restructuring the page. . . .many reports indicate the new device will also be called "Kindle" whether it's eInk or not.  Not trying to throw cold water on anyone. . .just noting alternative explanations.

There's currently chatter on cNet that the price point might be $199. . . . .


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Ann in Arlington said:


> Eltanin's observation of what currently shows on Amazon's main page, may just mean that they're in the process of restructuring the page.


Yeah, that's true... Though, then, why keep the link to the DX? Well we'll find out soon.

OOOOH, $199 - this is breaking down my "I don't need it - I read on eink, and have a rooted nook color for my couch-surfing tablet"....

One reason to announce them all at the same time is so we can make an informed decision on what to buy.
http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/28/amazon-fire-tablet-unveiled-7-inch-display-199-price-tag/


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Chat is open. . . . .


----------



## KindleChickie

Touchless Kindle is $79?  Wow!


----------



## Neo

KindleChickie said:


> Touchless Kindle is $79? Wow!


I wonder how it will work with no keyboard??


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, I can watch the PCmag online coverage, but cannot use KB Chat at work.  So I am watching the typeing and pics but cannot share with my buds.

But wow.
$79 kindle, $99 K touch and $149 K touch with full access.
And the tablet.  Dual core processor.
Neat stuff.


----------



## KindleChickie

Plus, didnt he say the touchless Kindle starts shipping today?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KindleChickie said:


> Plus, didnt he say the touchless Kindle starts shipping today?


yep. But the website has not yet been updated.

I'm thinking there's a directional pad for simple searches. . . .but note taking and the word games might not work so well. . . . . .still, that's not important to many people. . .the price is great if you want to give one for Christmas!

ALERT! WEBSTITE JUST UPDATED


----------



## KindleChickie

It has now! I got a Fire one click, waiting on the 3G touch so I can one click it! Got it! Yeah!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here are the price points:

6" EInk
Kindle WiFi  SO $79  (w/o $109)  AVAILABLE now
Kindle Touch WiFi  SO $99 (w/o $139)  released November 21, Pre-Order now
Kindle Touch 3G  SO $149  (w/o $189)  released November 21, Pre-Order now

7" multi touch display tablet
Kindle Fire WiFi  $199  PRE-ORDER  released November 15

Nice comparison at the bottom of each of the pages

DX also still available


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And it looks like the Kindle Keyboard options will still be for sale at $99 and $139 for SO versions. . . .yep. . .the "K3SO" is for sale for $99 today. .. . if you bought in the last 30 days, contact Kindle Customer Service; they'll likely refund you the difference. (It was at $114)


----------



## KindleChickie

The new Kindle Touch lighted covers look great.  The cover adds a bit to the foot print of the device, unlike the current version, but still looks nice.  No pink option at this point.  But there is a purple.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Ann in Arlington said:


> ...the Kindle Keyboard options will still be for sale at $99 and $139 for SO versions. . . .


I was kinda hoping they'd drop the price on the $139 SO version, as that was (and probably still is) the one I'm most interested in getting for myself.


----------



## ginaf20697

Crenel said:


> I was kinda hoping they'd drop the price on the $139 SO version, as that was (and probably still is) the one I'm most interested in getting for myself.


Me too. Maybe if we're lucky they will turn up on Woot


----------



## Anniehow

I want one of each


----------



## Seamonkey

The dimensions on the Fire make me very hopeful that it will fit current K3 covers from Oberon and other vendors (no idea about the lighted Amazon covers.. there were two choices of cover listed as official.


----------



## BarbraAnnino

Seamonkey said:


> The dimensions on the Fire make me very hopeful that it will fit current K3 covers from Oberon and other vendors (no idea about the lighted Amazon covers.. there were two choices of cover listed as official.


That's what I was thinking! Got the Fire for my husband for Christmas (and, well, me)!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Seamonkey said:


> The dimensions on the Fire make me very hopeful that it will fit current K3 covers from Oberon and other vendors (no idea about the lighted Amazon covers.. there were two choices of cover listed as official.


That's very possible. . . don't think it would work in anything that used the hinge system, but something that uses straps or bungees should work. . . . . and slip cases would be the right size too. It's just a bit thicker, but, with luck, not enough to be a problem. . . . . .


----------



## KindleChickie

KindleChickie said:


> I wish the new tablet would fill the form factor of the Achos 10.1 tablet. I just got back from CompUSA and it was the first time I have seen one. I love it. It is perfect for movies and still compact enough to fit in a decent purse. I am sorely tempted, but I already have a nook color that never gets used. My iPad as unlimited data. I'm stuck.


I am disappointed the Fire isn't the size of this tablet. While having something smaller than my iPad would we absolutely wonderful. This size really appeals to me. 10.6 x 5.6 x .5. Reading people saying the Fire should fit their Oberons makes me wonder if it will not be too small. I look at my current Kindle and I dunno. I think I would want something bigger.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KindleChickie said:


> I am disappointed the Fire isn't the size of this tablet. While having something smaller than my iPad would we absolutely wonderful. This size really appeals to me. 10.6 x 5.6 x .5. Reading people saying the Fire should fit their Oberons makes me wonder if it will not be too small. I look at my current Kindle and I dunno. I think I would want something bigger.


The rumor mill suggests Amazon may offer a larger Fire (the Blaze, the Conflagration?) sometime early next year.

Of course, the same rumor mill kind of had no real clue about the new Kindles -- there was talk in the spring that was pretty much discounted by August, so focused were they on the tablet like device. . . so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## KindleChickie

Thanks Ann.    Watching movies on my iPad isn't as nice as it could be if it had a widescreen (especially with the white surround).


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Here is a rather different analysis of the Fire...

Why Amazon's Tablet Matters: It's Not a Computer. It's a Store.
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2011/09/28/why-amazons-tablet-matters-its-not-a-computer-its-a-store/
"But something much more basic is going on here. Amazon isn't putting out tablet computers because it wants to be a computer-maker. It's doing so because Amazon is fundamentally a retailer, and the tablet is the new digital store."


----------



## JRTomlin

Ann in Arlington said:


> The rumor mill suggests Amazon may offer a larger Fire (the Blaze, the Conflagration?) sometime early next year.
> 
> Of course, the same rumor mill kind of had no real clue about the new Kindles -- there was talk in the spring that was pretty much discounted by August, so focused were they on the tablet like device. . . so take it with a grain of salt.


I am amused at the ability of Amazon to confound the rumor mills. Did anyone predict a $79 Kindle announcement today? Not that I recall, but I may have forgotten one in the midst of all the rumors.


----------



## luvmy4brats

JRTomlin said:


> I am amused at the ability of Amazon to confound the rumor mills. Did anyone predict a $79 Kindle announcement today? Not that I recall, but I may have forgotten one in the midst of all the rumors.


I don't think they predicted $79 but it was rumored that there would be a new "stripped down" Kindle at an entry-level price.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah but even that rumor was pretty much discounted (the price I heard quoted most often was $99 because of the psychology of it). . . . .everyone seemed to think -- at least for the last couple of weeks -- that Amazon was going all in on the tablet.  I, for one, never believed it. . . go ahead. . .look at my posting history!


----------



## KBoards Admin

For those of you signed up for the alert, we will randomly draw one of you tonight to win a Kindle Fire tablet. Good luck!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

JRTomlin said:


> I am amused at the ability of Amazon to confound the rumor mills. Did anyone predict a $79 Kindle announcement today? Not that I recall, but I may have forgotten one in the midst of all the rumors.


Not exactly but since these rumors started I've been saying that basic e-readers would come down to $50 (or less) in the next yr or 2...so we are well on our way.


----------



## me3boyz

I couldn't get all the info from my iPhone, so was very happy to see a 3g Kindle with SO!!! Biting the bullet and upgrading from my K2i (which I love dearly).


----------



## Kathy

How exciting. Hope I'm not to late.


----------



## Angela

Dianne said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted but M-Edge have all of their kindle 3 covers on special.
> http://app.medgestore.com/products/kindle3/


Thanks for posting this link. I just got 2 covers for my K3 for $30.00!!


----------



## Cindergayle

Harvey said:


> For those of you signed up for the alert, we will randomly draw one of you tonight to win a Kindle Fire tablet. Good luck!


I am so excited about the drawing!!! Good Luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## rho

me3boyz said:


> I couldn't get all the info from my iPhone, so was very happy to see a 3g Kindle with SO!!! Biting the bullet and upgrading from my K2i (which I love dearly).


I just have the K2 but I pre-ordered the 3G Kindle touch with SO too. I keep trying to turn the pages by touch now and getting annoyed when it doesn't work. Now to debate if I want to sell my K2


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.bgr.com/2011/09/28/amazon-kindle-fire-hands-on/

Above is a link to a video of hands-on with the Kindle Fire. Apologies if this was posted already.


----------



## Lilith

I am excited about all these new offerings. 
Christmas shopping made easy!

Lilith


----------



## GeeR13

sign up


----------



## ronvitale

As an author and a reader, I'm very impressed with Amazon's announcements today. I've wanted a tablet for the home front for the kids, but dropping so much money on the iPad (and not being able to access my Amazon Cloud content) really had me frustrated. I'll wait to read some of the technical reviews of the fire, but it's looking good to me.

And a $79 Kindle: What's not to like?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

psssst.  


Harvey.


It's "tonight". . . . .


(Well, maybe not quite yet where you are. . . . I'll be patient. )


----------



## HappyGuy

Did I win?


----------



## R. M. Reed

I signed up when the thread first appeared, so I assume I am in the pool for the drawing tonight. Not that I ever win anything.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

R. M. Reed said:


> I signed up when the thread first appeared, so I assume I am in the pool for the drawing tonight. Not that I ever win anything.


Hey, wasn't last night the last day night for you?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yes, if you signed up then you're in the drawing. 

And the drawing will be in 20 minutes!


----------



## Angela

woo hoo!!!


----------



## Rita

Hot diggity dog!!!


----------



## jaspertyler

I just signed up   Better late then never? (Hopefully not too late...   )


----------



## Vegas_Asian

YES!!!

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Cindergayle

Can hardly wait for the drawing. I hope I will be able to tell Isabella,my little granddaughter that she and LaLa won!!!!she would be so very excited!!!!


----------



## Imogen Rose

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## HeatherG

Oh Gee, I sure would love to win one of these!


----------



## skyblue

Sign me up, please!


----------



## KBoards Admin

And... we have a winner!

Please join me in congratulating caracara, who wins a Kindle Fire, courtesy of KindleBoards!

Yahoo! Our first Kindle Fire giveaway!


----------



## D/W

Congratulations, caracara!


----------



## CegAbq

Congrats.
*HooRay!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congrats, Caracara!

Betsy


----------



## Rita

Ah, great caracara! So happy for you!


----------



## geoffthomas

Way to go caracara - a deserving winner, indeed.


----------



## lindnet

Congrats to you!!  That's great!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congrats, Caracara. 

Harvey, I noticed you said our FIRST Kindle Fire giveaway. That implies more to follow, right?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Congratulations

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## rho

Congratulations! How lucky you are...


----------



## jaspertyler

Congrats!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Oh that is so awesome, Congratulations CaraCara I am so glad you won the Kindle Fire, this will be a great tool for a college freshman.

Harvey and the Mods, today has been great fun, I haven't been able to post very much (was at work) but did skim through the live action thread and did order a Kindle Fire at 8:31 am, now I can hardly wait for the delivery date of November 17th.
Now we need to start a Kindle Fire watch thread.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Three cheers for Caraccara!  (and for Harvey for organizing the giveaway).


----------



## Cindergayle

Congratulations Caracara!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindy416

Congratulations, caracara!


----------



## crebel

Congratulations Caracara!  You may need to edit that mini-rant in the Infinity Thread    Now you can ask for something else for your birthday on Saturday!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Congrats, Caracara.
> 
> Harvey, I noticed you said our FIRST Kindle Fire giveaway. That implies more to follow, right?


Well, it *is* fun to give these away! I'm sure we'll find an excuse to do it again. Don't let that stop you from pre-ordering, though.


----------



## D/W

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Harvey and the Mods, today has been great fun....


Yes, it's been a very exciting day here at KindleBoards! Thanks for all you do, Harvey.


----------



## 25803

Congratulations to Caracara!!!

Harvey, thank you so much for all you do!


----------



## Angela

Congrats caracara!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Congratulations, caracara. Enjoy your new Fire!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

congratz!! have fun with it ^^


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo

Congrats, Caracara! *Be responsible with this power!*


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Congratulations Caracara...enjoy!


----------



## caracara

OMG!

Thank you KB!! Y'all are all amazing! YAY!!  =)


----------



## CraigInOregon

Cara is Spanish for "face."

So... congrats, Faceface!


----------



## caracara

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Cara is Spanish for "face."
> 
> So... congrats, Faceface!


Caracara is also the name of a bird.
And means "dear" in Latin.
And may or may not be my name x2
=)


----------



## Addie

Congratulations! And Happy Early Birthday, Caracara!


----------



## Poovey

Congrats, caracara!


----------



## Muddypawz

Congrats, Caracara!  Thanks, KB, for adding to the excitement of this day's event!

Melissa


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Congrats, caracara!    Have fun!

Definitely many thanks to Harvey, and everybody here, for making this a fun "Kindle News" day.  The drawing was very cool and generous, but with so many new choices from Amazon (and hopefully many more people buying and reading ebooks!) I feel like a winner even though I didn't win the Fire.

I also realized something this evening as I was pondering the $79 Kindle...  I realized that, indirectly, my participation on KindleBoards has already sort of "paid" for almost half of that new Kindle.  How is that, you ask?  Well... You know those "Money Mover" ad banners? I clicked on one here, and by going through the little trivia game routine I ended up with $10. And then I played along with their weekly(?) drawing on Twitter and won another $25.  So now I'm up to $35 which started here and, as I said, is almost half the price of the new low-end Kindle.  Pretty cool, if you ask me.


----------



## derek alvah

Congratulations Caracara! Enjoy.


----------



## Seamonkey

Congrats, Caracara!!  

And thanks for a fun thread, Harvey!


----------



## Seamonkey

And I love the idea of a FIRE WATCH thread


----------



## Seamonkey

And I love the idea of a FIRE WATCH thread


----------



## DD

Congratulations, Caracara!  Enjoy!


----------



## drenee

I am so happy for you. Congratulations.  
deb


----------



## decemberroses

Wow!  Congrats Caracara!  That is awesome!


----------



## eurotrash

caracara said:


> Caracara is also the name of a bird.
> And means "dear" in Latin.
> And may or may not be my name x2
> =)


Also means Dear in Italian.


----------



## Leslie

Harvey said:


> And... we have a winner!
> 
> Please join me in congratulating caracara, who wins a Kindle Fire, courtesy of KindleBoards!
> 
> Yahoo! Our first Kindle Fire giveaway!


Congratulations caracara! How wonderful for you!

L


----------



## tamborine

Congrats, caracara!


----------



## HappyGuy

Congrats, caracara!

And mods, thanks for an interesting and fun day!


----------



## dpinmd

Congrats!!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Congratulations Caracara!


----------



## sebat

Congrats caracara!!


----------



## Andra

Congrats Cuz!!!

(I can hear you screaming all the way in Austin  )


----------



## William G. Jones

Congrats! Have lots of fun with it!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ordered this morning, so you're in the queue, Caracara! (Estimated 2-day shipping delivery: Nov 17)


----------



## Broadus

Good for you, Caracara. You'll have to give us a full review!


----------

